# Triple H's Raw Announcement?



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

HHH just said on Smackdown that on RAW he will have an announcement that will shake the WWE to it's core.

So what could it possibly be?

Part of me is feeling like Fast Lane has been rebooked to be a tournament for the title shot at WM.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Bringing back the World Heavyweight Championship? So Bryan has a world title match at WM?


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Vince and Dunn had strokes so now he controls the WWE...I wish


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Apparently they are bringing back two world titles again.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

There's no way that they are taking Reigns out of the title match. However they may well be adding at least one more person to it. Also perhaps a stipulation.

It doesn't matter how much Vince wants it, sometimes the pure strength of a fan backlash can alter his plans. Maybe Bryan is getting added to the mix after all. If not then Ziggler, or Rollins, or anyone they think will make people give a damn about their wrestlemania main event.

Can you imagine the buy rate if they DIDN'T change the match?


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Maybe axel in the title picture


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Well firstly I smelled a fatal fourway at Mania, with Rollins and Orton. But now they are talking about all the people that could have won the rumble, and Seth was being bigged up.

I now smell the elimination chamber. Reigns has his spot, but who else will get the spot.

Rollins? Orton? Ziggler? Ambrose? Bryan? Ryback? perfect for setting up Ziggler vs Bryan, Orton vs Rollins and ... well either Ryback or Ambrose will be in that main event ... they cannae dae that to me. But holy shit, what if Ambrose wins and he and Reigns are celebrating like pals and ... Rollins cashes in. 

OH MY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*

So, what is it?

Rollins in the triple threat at Mania?


----------



## BeaSmith (Dec 20, 2014)

It's always the same thing why is everyone so obsessed with Daniel Bryan and instead of wanting something new they just keep wanting the same shit again and again!!! He just came back from injury he won the title last year and had a terrible run with a ridiculous supposedly scary Kane feud so why can't we have something new such hypocrisy zigglers been around for years and was always getting heat the same thing with Orton but now you flip flop and decide they are your WW3 saviours it's so repetitive and ignorant smarks trying to hijack shows and throwing hissy fits to get what they want which is the same shit on repeat again and again


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



BeaSmith said:


> It's always the same thing why is everyone so obsessed with Daniel Bryan and instead of wanting something new they just keep wanting the same shit again and again!!! He just came back from injury he won the title last year and *had a terrible run* with a ridiculous supposedly scary Kane feud so why can't we have something new such hypocrisy zigglers been around for years and was always getting heat the same thing with Orton but now you flip flop and decide they are your WW3 saviours it's so repetitive and ignorant smarks trying to hijack shows and throwing hissy fits to get what they want which is the same shit on repeat again and again


Lolwut? 

He got injured or did you miss that? How does that equal a terrible run. His run was short, not terrible.


----------



## BeaSmith (Dec 20, 2014)

They had him feuding BEFORE his injury in a ridiculous scary movie storyline with Kane who knows how long they would have carried that on for!!! Hence it was an albeit short but terrible run


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*

we get to see reigns squash bryan at the ppv... 

in a "#1 contenders" match...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Curtis Axel is wrestling Reigns at Fast Lane for the title shot.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

... and the special guest referee for the Reigns vs Lensar match will be... me! THE GAME! :trips2


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I hope they bring back the WHC... (or any other type of world title)... so reigns and cena can circle jerk with that ugly ass wwe title and that 4% of fans can enjoy that...

while the rest of us have a real world title to fall back on that actually watchable...

my bet is that the announcement is bryan getting fed to reigns at the ppv....


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*



The_Great_One21 said:


> So, what is it?
> 
> Rollins in the triple threat at Mania?


He will be in the main event match too and will win the title. That's the Game.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*

"You don't like Brock vs Reigns i got 2 words for ya"


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*

He is going to announce Curtis Axel VS Roman Reigns at Fast Lane for the #1 contender's match.


----------



## ReignMaker (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*

Bryan Vs Lesnar at Fast Lane.

Booking: Squash match. One German suplex on to Bryan's neck, career over. 

Bryan retires and becomes a commentator and takes over King as good colour and marks out for Reigns

:curry2


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What Is The Big HHH Announcement?*



Zigglar said:


> we get to see reigns squash bryan at the ppv...
> 
> in a "#1 contenders" match...


I support that idea.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It's just a swerve.


I would love a tournament for WHC, the final being Bryan vs Dolph.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Fantastic opening promo from Hunter, been downhill ever since Reigns came out.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's just a swerve.
> 
> 
> I would love a tournament for WHC, the final being Bryan vs Dolph.


Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt 

RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt
> 
> RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane


That works for me. Raw the land of the dinosaurs.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Where is this rumor about the WHC returning coming from?

I have a feeling that Triple H will make Roman put up his spot for the Rumble against Big Show.


----------



## TheHWPebble (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

God I hope so.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

If they gave us Bryan/Brock at Fast Lane, I would be less pissed about the Rumble because I still got to see the match.


----------



## TheHWPebble (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



manic37 said:


> Fantastic opening promo from Hunter, been downhill ever since Reigns came out.


Is he getting booed?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt
> 
> RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane


My Monday's have been suddenly freed up. :toast


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

WHC back and #DBvsDZ for it at Mania :banderas


----------



## HeyItsME (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt
> 
> RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane


I was just saying this in another thread.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Rock as special guest referee for Reigns/Lesnar. Doesn't make any sense, but hey.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Idk. Hopefully a brand split, but I doubt it.


----------



## ReignMaker (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Brand split won't happen until after Mania, if that is the case.

Big announcement: Nash inducted to HoF

:jay2


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

fpalm if they bring back the WHC. 

we just unified the titles less than a year ago, but we're gonna bring it back anyway. 

Bryan can't fight for the WWE title, here's his consolation prize. No thanks. 

but would be even more pissed if they bring back the brand split. :fuck


hopefully it's Trips announcing (kayfabe of course), he's taking full control of WWE.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It's Roman related. Judging by the end of SD.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Daniel Bryan never got his rematch so he will face Reigns at fast lane in a #1 contenders match. And wins.

Please god.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Brand split coming again, Smackdown & RAW with different rosters, Bryan, Orton, Shemaus, Ambrose , Kane, Barrett, and Henry to smackdown


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

"Brock vs Reigns is the main event and if your not down with that i got 2 word for ya"

Thats your announcement from the King of Kings


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Bryant vs lesner is way tooo big for fast lane.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Daniel Bryan never got his rematch so he will face Reigns at fast lane in a #1 contenders match. And wins.
> 
> Please god.


I hope so. But I don't see how that makes sense for Triple H to put Bryan in the match. He does hate his guts after all.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Rodgers said:


> Bringing back the World Heavyweight Championship? So Bryan has a world title match at WM?


That be good


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I'm thinking they are doing Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane so Reigns can get a big win heading into the WM main event.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

BTW, did Orton ever get his rematch?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Considering he said, "shake the WWE to the core", it's probably a brand split or bringing back the World title.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



TakeMyGun said:


> I'm thinking they are doing Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane so Reigns can get a big win heading into the WM main event.


I refuse to believe that even this awful creative team sat down and managed to decide that the best way to make Reigns more popular, is to have him go over the fans favourite guy right before Wrestlemania....


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



TakeMyGun said:


> I'm thinking they are doing Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane so Reigns can get a big win heading into the WM main event.


if you do this, reigns cannot go over, it would crush him with the fans, and it would ruin the main event.

Bryant should go over with rollins interference, and then you have reigns vs rollins for the briefcase.

and then the ME pretty much everyone wants lesner vs bryant


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Daniel Bryan never got his rematch so he will face Reigns at fast lane in a #1 contenders match. And wins.
> 
> Please god.


Neither did Orton after WM30, Neither did Rock after WM29


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



legendkiller316 said:


> I refuse to believe that even this awful creative team sat down and managed to decide that the best way to make Reigns more popular, is to have him go over the fans favourite guy right before Wrestlemania....


I refused to think that they could screw the most over guy out of the Rumble two years in a row, but look at that.

You have to expect shit like this with the WWE, it's typical MO.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Bringing back the WHC is bad, Daniel Bryan is not some B star on Smackdown in 2002.

Daniel Bryan is the face of the company and drew the biggest Wrestlemania of all time in Wrestlemania XXX.

You don't make the face of the company B show(Smackdown) exclusive, you have him main eventing on both the Main(Raw) and B shows.

You also have One world title, 2 world titles didn't work and it sucked, WWE finally corrected themselves with 1 world title.

1 Roster, 1 World Title.

Daniel Bryan made history on Raw, you keep him there. putting him on the b show and having 2 world titles is going backwards. 

Simply remove Roman Reigns from the main event of Wrestlemania 31 because he's not ready to be the World Champion, and build up mid card titles. you don't create another world title, all you do is devalue both of them. instead you have 1 prestigious World Title while pushing all your other titles.

Then give Reigns the mid card title which will elevate him, rather than backfire.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Kayfabe wise none of this makes any sense. Reigns won the Rumble fairly, how is that controversial?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

just a plug to get more viewers. its probably Reigns to defend his spot against Big Show in a LMS @ Fast Lane.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

"Shake WWE to its core"? I doubt it has to do with the Wrestlemania main event. I mean I'd doubt it would anyway but still. 

I could see them re-splitting up the titles... which would be kind of lame but whatever. A way to try and pacify Bryan fans I guess. 

I'd be down for a brand split, it'd make Smackdown worth watching again. 

Could just be trolling for viewers. His announcement is him taking complete control of the WWE, then Orton makes his big return.

I could be wrong but wasn't he talking about the "big controversy" being Sting? Maybe his big announcement is challenging Sting to a match and something about Sting's first match being the big announcement I guess. Sting accepts at Fast Lane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt
> 
> RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane


Yes, please.

It's probably nothing, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Hopefully they have a number 1 contender matchup at Fast Lane between Reigns and Bryan. Let Ambrose cost Reigns his spot and they can feud at Mania.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



TakeMyGun said:


> I'm thinking they are doing Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane so Reigns can get a big win heading into the WM main event.


If they do that they might as well turn him heel now cause he would forever be done as a face with no hope for recovery if they did that.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Ugh dumb smarks in here being ultra smarky. There is no need for a 2nd World title. It's fucking stupid and on TNA level of stupid.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> Hopefully they have a number 1 contender matchup at Fast Lane between Reigns and Bryan. Let Ambrose cost Reigns his spot and they can feud at Mania.


Don't see this happening. They aren't going to render the Rumble win obsolete 2 years in a row. Granted, there's never been a time they FUCKED IT UP 2 years in a row.

DBvsDZ for the WHC in the match that saved Wrestlemania, please.

Hmmm...DB v DZ for the WHC...has a nice ring to it.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Why would Triple H give Daniel Bryan, a man he hates alot, who he hates way more than Roman Reigns, a shot at the #1 Contendership?

Come on people.

Simply turn Roman Reigns heel, make Reigns cheat, betray Ambrose and etc


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JimCornette said:


> Kayfabe wise none of this makes any sense. Reigns won the Rumble fairly, how is that controversial?


Big Show and Kane were secretly eliminating guys like Ziggler to help Reigns win the Rumble as apart of a conspiracy put forth by the Authority.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

What's the controversy? Reigns won fair and square. Bryan and Ziggler lost fair and square.

How can they possibly announce there is a "controversy"?

If that is the case then they are completely admitting the planned outcome aspect of wrestling by saying the fans did not like what they decided the outcome would be.

As wrestling fans you should not be into this.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It would be counterproductive to re-introduce the WHC Championship or have a brand split. Neither works with today's thin roster.

Any of the following works to rectify the situation:

1) Elimination Chamber match to determine Brock's opponent
2) King of the Ring tournament to decide who is the best contender 
3) Re-do the Rumble at Fast Lane to inject a third into the main event 



Last minute resort...Feast or Fired match at Fast lane. Kane finally gets fired!

I cannot fathom they booked themselves into a corner two years in a row! Does Vince having dementia mean everyone suffers in tandem with him?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

My real guess is that because the Rocks interference gave Roman the edge or a spin like that to make them have some sort of tournament King of the Ring style for the #1 contender. They've done this sort of thing in the past, maybe just maybe they'll do it and right the wrong they did on Sunday


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I am thinking he insert Rollins. I mean someone gonna have to be inserted into that shitfest. Can you imagine Brock or Reigns calling and dictating spots in that match?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It's probably going to be a Dixie Carter-esque announcement which ends up being underwhelming and anti-climatic.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



KO Bossy said:


> Don't see this happening. They aren't going to render the Rumble win obsolete 2 years in a row. Granted, there's never been a time they FUCKED IT UP 2 years in a row.
> 
> DBvsDZ for the WHC in the match that saved Wrestlemania, please.
> 
> Hmmm...DB v DZ for the WHC...has a nice ring to it.


I'd love that option as well, but if they're not willing to scratch the main event all together, I find it difficult to believe they would split up the titles either as that would lower the prestige of the Reigns/Brock matchup.

Either way, as long as its something substantial, I won't bitch too much. They better not be pulling our legs though.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> What's the controversy? Reigns won fair and square. Bryan and Ziggler lost fair and square.
> 
> How can they possibly announce there is a "controversy"?
> 
> ...


Easy to fix, Big Show and Kane eliminated everyone for Roman Reigns, pretended to be against him to make him look dominant, in reality they were helping Roman Reigns, because Roman Reigns is what the Corporation/The Authority is looking for as the face of WWE.

as checkcola said:



checkcola said:


> Big Show and Kane were secretly eliminating guys like Ziggler to help Reigns win the Rumble as apart of a conspiracy put forth by the Authority.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

The other option is the blow up WM... there is no announcement. It's bait. Brock comes out to complain, you aren't jerking me around like Orton last year, Authority attacks, Seth cashes in, wins the title on RAW.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Best thing would be to slowly phase out Big Show and Kane.

Have a new Authority.

Triple H
Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Jamie Noble
Joey Mercury
And some one else.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

If he's referring to the "Controversy at the Royal Rumble", he's probably trolling everyone and most likely it's about Seth Rollins.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Who cares what triple h has to say at this point? Really these wwe shows are so awfully boring that I don't care anymore


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Maybe they will have a tourney for the world championship that will lead to Bryan vs Ziggler at WM.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Bring back the WHC as a title for Smackdown

1. Have 16 man elimination matches have the first 4 matches on Raw. Then have the next 4 on Smackdown.

2. A week before Fast lane have the quarter finals on Raw (have the 4 matches on raw)

3. Have the Semi Finals at Fast lane (two matches that mean something on a PPV)

4. The Two winners of semis meet at WM 31 to crown the new WHC champion.

Pretty simple overall gives a chance for people like Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt (if he doesn't get Taker) Bryan to have a top match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> The other option is the blow up WM... there is no announcement. It's bait. Brock comes out to complain, you aren't jerking me around like Orton last year, Authority attacks, Seth cashes in, wins the title on RAW.


no Brock next week


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

*Brand Split*

*RAW (AKA the people WWE care about):* John Cena, Romain Reigns, Sheamus, Big Show, Rusev, Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins

*Smackdown:* Randy Orton, Daniels Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, Mark Henry

*The real #1 Contender*

Seth Rollins vs Romain Reigns for the #1 contendership to Brock lesnar at Wrestlemania 31

*Fired*

WWE fired Daniels Bryan on live tv just to send a messaged to the smarks


*The return of the "world" title*

The World title could return on monday and Rollins being the MITB winner could be name the new champion


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



RLStern said:


> Easy to fix, Big Show and Kane eliminated everyone for Roman Reigns, pretended to be against him to make him look dominant, in reality they were helping Roman Reigns, because Roman Reigns is what the Corporation/The Authority is looking for as the face of WWE.
> 
> as checkcola said:


That's a reach. And at this point is rediculous if they fuck with the Rumble outcome again this year.

So what's it gonna be going forward, every time the crowd does not like the outcome of the Rumble, MITB, or any other big match they are going to bitch and protest until the WWE decides to change the outcome again?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Triple H will file for divorce.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



looter said:


> Who cares what triple h has to say at this point? Really these wwe shows are so awfully boring that I don't care anymore


You sure must live an awful life, signing up on a wrestling forum, finding the time to make an account and then come on and complain that you don't care anymore.

Deep down inside you do care and probably cry yourself to sleep because your favourite wasn't in the Rumble or didn't win the Rumble.

:trips4


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> Best thing would be to slowly phase out Big Show and Kane.


Couldn't we just...fire them quickly and make everyone happy?

Think of it as ripping off a band aid really quick, as opposed to slowly peeling it off and feeling every hair come with it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I don't see them changing Roman vs Brock. Kayfabe wise Roman won fair and square and Bryan lost fair and square. Its something different.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Brand extentsion would be a good reason to call up some people from NXT that have rotted there too long.On second thought at least they are safe there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> That's a reach.


Of course its a reach, but it is a fix and does explain why the Rumble was why it was.

No one in their right mind actually thinks the Authority wanted Big Show or Kane to headline against Brock.

Playacting that they oppose Reigns is the best way to make the fans back him.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I think the kayfabe "controversy" has to be The Rock's interference (even though we all know it's the fans hating seeing the strings behind what was happening).

Since Roman Reigns wrestled Big Show on SmackDown, he's likely not wrestling him at Fast Lane, so my guess is that Reigns has to put his title shot on the line in a match. 

Hopefully, against Bryan, but then again, that's kind of a no-win scenario for WWE. Either they're teasing us and Reigns still wins, or Bryan wins and for the second year in a row, needs management to change the plot to get him into the main event.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> looter said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares what triple h has to say at this point? Really these wwe shows are so awfully boring that I don't care anymore
> ...


And you are a 10 yr old fan that cheers for this crap.These show are really sh*tty


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



looper007 said:


> Bring back the WHC as a title for Smackdown
> 
> 1. Have 16 man elimination matches have the first 4 matches on Raw. Then have the next 4 on Smackdown.
> 
> ...





Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Number 1 contenders match setup a KOTR style tournement with last few matches at Fast Lane
> 
> Bryan vs Bray (Semi final)
> Ziggler vs BNB (Semi final)
> ...



Suggested this after Bryan/Ziggy tweets


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> That's a reach. And at this point is rediculous if they fuck with the Rumble outcome again this year.


Same happened two years in a row before, 1999 and 2000. Royal Rumble remained prestigious.



antdvda said:


> So what's it gonna be going forward, every time the crowd does not like the outcome of the Rumble, MITB, or any other big match they are going to bitch and protest until the WWE decides to change the outcome again?


Yes, they should give what we want. we stayed quiet all those years(2002-2012), time to speak up and get a good product.

I thought WWE sucked from 2002-2004, it was completely boring and I never said anything because I didn't have the power to do so. 

Now we have the power because we know what to do(Thanks to the fans of Royal Rumble 2014 and the Yes Movement)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Stone Hot said:


> Neither did Orton after WM30, Neither did Rock after WM29


Bryan never lost the title though.

The immediate rematch clause is stupid anyway, unless you are a very dominant champion(Like Punk in 2011/2012/2013), they shouldn't get a rematch.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Of course its a reach, but it is a fix and does explain why the Rumble was why it was.
> 
> No one in their right mind actually thinks the Authority wanted Big Show or Kane to headline against Brock.
> 
> Playacting that they oppose Reigns is the best way to make the fans back him.


Even if that is the case he still won fair. stables do that kinda stuff in battle royals all the time. WWE backed themselves in a corner.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

What if the announcement is HHH vs Reigns at Fast Lane... Sting costs HHH the match and Reigns looks strong. I know it won't happen, but just got this idea.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Of course its a reach, but it is a fix and does explain why the Rumble was why it was.
> 
> No one in their right mind actually thinks the Authority wanted Big Show or Kane to headline against Brock.
> 
> Playacting that they oppose Reigns is the best way to make the fans back him.


You can't set a precedent that every time the crowd doesn't like the booking they can just whine, bitch and protest expecting that the WWE will re-book they way they want.

Also, you can't keep shitting on the outcome of the Rumble by saying it doesn't mean as much because they can just change it later.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



looter said:


> And you are a 10 yr old fan that cheers for this crap.These show are really sh*tty


I am eight years old and probably hold more wrestling knowledge than your 30 year old self. The shows may be shitty but each to his own, some actually enjoy it. If you don't like it post something significant like what you could do to improve the overall product and how you wouldn't find it 'shitty'.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan never lost the title though.
> 
> The immediate rematch clause is stupid anyway, unless you are a very dominant champion(Like Punk in 2011/2012/2013), they shouldn't get a rematch.


Still kayfabe they still have a rematch. Either way i don't see Bryan being added to this match especially with WWE hyping Bryan vs Ziggler at wm


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Probably something to do with Curtis Axel. I doubt it's anything of importance. I'd love to be wrong, but Triple H enjoys trolling.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Suggested this after Bryan/Ziggy tweets


I see that a lot are agaisn't it as they should have only one Champion, which I understand. But they have some great talent doing nothing even they could make it a four way for the WHC.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



RLStern said:


> Same happened two years in a row before, 1999 and 2000. Royal Rumble remained prestigious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so fucked and entitled. 

Why don't they just have the fans choose the booking on the App before each show?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> That's a reach. And at this point is rediculous if they fuck with the Rumble outcome again this year.
> 
> So what's it gonna be going forward, every time the crowd does not like the outcome of the Rumble, MITB, or any other big match they are going to bitch and protest until the WWE decides to change the outcome again?


Or just make sure the winner of the Rumble is actually liked by the crowd and is ready for the spotlight. That seems simple enough right? :draper2


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> looter said:
> 
> 
> > And you are a 10 yr old fan that cheers for this crap.These show are really sh*tty
> ...


Hahaha you are a little kid. Wonder why you like this horrible product. So you are loving cena and now reigns. Yay for you


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I suppose to keep going the late WCW route they've been pursuing, they'll hit the reset button and vacate all titles (including RR title and MITB). Competition for all titles at Fastlane, and jobber Royale at Mania to determine #1 Contender and a MITB. That gets everyone a Mania paycheck.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Chrome said:


> Or just make sure the winner of the Rumble is actually liked by the crowd and is ready for the spotlight. That seems simple enough right? :draper2


So the winner of the Rumble always has to be the crowd favorite?


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I bet it will be a change in the Royal Rumble rules and that the Rumble winner will now get a title shot in the February PPV instead of at WrestleMania...Reigns vs. Lesnar will be at Fastlane.

It would be a perfect time to change the rule. Giving the Rumble winner an automatic spot at Mania has probably been a pain in the ass for the WWE but they have kept it that way because of tradition.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Its gonna be HHH saying that Reigns win at the Rumble will be taken away because of The Rocks interference. They will have The Authority make Reigns go thru hell to get his title shot back ( which unfortunately he will ) . This is to bring empathy back on Romans side and getting the fans to cheer him over The Authority


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I don't know where the WHC rumor is coming from, and I'd normally say that Bringing back the WHC is stupid. But in this case it might actually be the best possible idea, albeit very contrived and out of desperation.


They literally have nothing for Bryan, Ambrose, Wyatt, Ziggler, Sheamus, Ryback. Guys that have been a big part of the show this recently, and fringe main eventers. Lesnar Had had a lock on that WHC, Reigns (until we hear otherwise) is set up as the next guy, and Rollins still has the Briefcase, so thats a wrap on that for a while. These other guys need something of importance to do, might as well bring back the other belt, since WWE is apparently unable to come up with interesting feuds anymore.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JERIPUNK said:


> Its gonna be HHH saying that Reigns win at the Rumble will be taken away because of The Rocks interference. They will have The Authority make Reigns go thru hell to get his title shot back ( which unfortunately he will ) . This is to bring empathy back on Romans side and getting the fans to cheer him over The Authority


Based on tonight's show isn't HHH face?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Maybe they are doing another rumble, where the winner will be added to the title match at WM. Would explain why they are giving away this month free. They should do that, and have Rollins win it for the Lolz.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Brand split for the love of God.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Maybe it will turn out to be a technical issue. The ring was not up to technical standards, something wrong with the ring ropes, rendering the Rumble moot because it was not a proper WWE ring. Then some ring crew is scapegoated.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> You can't set a precedent that every time the crowd doesn't like the booking they can just whine, bitch and protest expecting that the WWE will re-book they way they want.
> 
> Also, you can't keep shitting on the outcome of the Rumble by saying it doesn't mean as much because they can just change it later.


This is the problem. The precedent was set last year, now everyone who doesn't like the outcome truly believes if they complain enough WWE will cave in and change the main-event to suit their needs. If they do it two years in a row, that's only going to exacerbate the problems they'll have in the future with Rumble winners, MITB, etc.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> So the winner of the Rumble always has to be the crowd favorite?


No, it just should never be someone who's being forced as a face.

Either have a beloved Babyface win or a hated heel.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

He's bringing back Batista and giving him a title shot. DEAL WITH IT! :trips2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JERIPUNK said:


> Its gonna be HHH saying that Reigns win at the Rumble will be taken away because of The Rocks interference. They will have The Authority make Reigns go thru hell to get his title shot back ( which unfortunately he will ) . This is to bring empathy back on Romans side and getting the fans to cheer him over The Authority


The royal rumble is no dq tho so its ok kayfabe for Rock to interfere and help


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

after what they did on RAW with Reigns/Lesnar they will be in the same ring @ Mania. Whether they will have company is the question.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JERIPUNK said:


> Its gonna be HHH saying that Reigns win at the Rumble will be taken away because of The Rocks interference. They will have The Authority make Reigns go thru hell to get his title shot back ( which unfortunately he will ) . This is to bring empathy back on Romans side and getting the fans to cheer him over The Authority


WWE writing sucks and is inconsistent a lot of the time, but tonight HHH was pretty clear in acknowledging that Reigns won the match. So, that won't be taken away from him.

I do think that they're going to add an extra step, though, like you said. It's not unusual for the Rumble winner to have to put his title shot on the line at the February PPV. Shawn Michaels did it against Owen Hart one year.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JimCornette said:


> This is the problem. The precedent was set last year, now everyone who doesn't like the outcome truly believes if they complain enough WWE will cave in and change the main-event to suit their needs. If they do it two years in a row, that's only going to exacerbate the problems they'll have in the future with Rumble winners, MITB, etc.


The only reason they have problem is their creative is shit. Get a new creative director first of all

Secondly WWE has put this idea in their fans heads that they listen to their fans, all this brass ring bull crap as if WWE is a meritocracy or something. Perhaps they should stop that and in a few years fans will stop thinking their reactions drive the show.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Mifune Jackson said:


> I think the kayfabe "controversy" has to be The Rock's interference (even though we all know it's the fans hating seeing the strings behind what was happening).
> 
> *Since Roman Reigns wrestled Big Show on SmackDown, he's likely not wrestling him at Fast Lane,* so my guess is that Reigns has to put his title shot on the line in a match.
> 
> Hopefully, against Bryan, but then again, that's kind of a no-win scenario for WWE. Either they're teasing us and Reigns still wins, or Bryan wins and for the second year in a row, needs management to change the plot to get him into the main event.


Like that's stopped them before.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It is probably just the Bryan vs. Ziggler announcement or either as Trips is about to announce Sheamus attacks DB.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Im hoping the return of the world title.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Does anyone have any source on the potential of them bringing back the WHC?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

*Bryan v Reigns;

If Bryan wins he heads to the main event against Lesnar at WM, if Reigns wins they extend the WWE Network until the day before Wrestlemania.

I'll get 1.5 million subscribers (-gross) dammit!*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Please God split the brands so the smarks can have their show and traditional fans can have their own show.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



looter said:


> And you are a 10 yr old fan that cheers for this crap.These show are really sh*tty


Then do yourself a favor. Don't watch, and you can also fuck off.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It's probably just HHH announcing Reigns vs Axel for RAW, because Axel never officially entered the match, hence the controversy fpalm fpalm.

If, by the off chance, it actually is something substantial, best case scenario is Reigns vs Bryan at Fast Lane for his #1 Contender Title shot since Bryan never officially lost the title. Then Bryan wins do to a distraction from Rollins, and we get Bryan/Lesnar and Rollins/Reigns at Mania. MUCH better card.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



> I bet it will be a change in the Royal Rumble rules and that the Rumble winner will now get a title shot in the February PPV instead of at WrestleMania


Was about to say same here, good call as is another view of the controversy HHH said and thats Rock wasn't under contract with WWE at RR so was an illegal interference...that would be funny!


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Does anyone have any source on the potential of them bringing back the WHC?


No source just speculation because Triple H said the announcement would shake WWE to its core. Many see a brand split and/or seperate title as something big.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Please let the announcement FINALLY be that Randy is coming back


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Love reading all the speculation around this.

Brand Spit is the only idea I like the sound of so far though.

It could really help bridge that divide between the fans which is a cause of so many of WWE's problems.

Will have all the underrated, underused, out of favour guys and girls on Smackdown and the kids and women can have all the Slow, but good looking and handsome and did I mention good looking guys on raw......

Bit like the original days of the brand split.

Well until Raw became a snoozefest and they came in and pilfered all of Smackdowns talent.



I cant think what else it could be...


Few ideas knocking around my head don't think any are plausible though.


Vacate of all titles until mania ?

Elimination chamber match at Mania ?

An Off season for WWE ?

Seth's MITB contract VS Roman's #1 Contendership ?

Raw back to 2 hours ?

I haven't got a clue tbh....


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

HHH: My big announcement is that I'm gonna whup Sting's ass at WM. I will be the 1 in 0-1.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> looter said:
> 
> 
> > And you are a 10 yr old fan that cheers for this crap.These show are really sh*tty
> ...


Aww did I make the little kid cry. I'm sorry maybe cena can visit you and put a smile on your face.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Zac512 said:


> I bet it will be a change in the Royal Rumble rules and that the Rumble winner will now get a title shot in the February PPV instead of at WrestleMania...Reigns vs. Lesnar will be at Fastlane.
> 
> It would be a perfect time to change the rule. Giving the Rumble winner an automatic spot at Mania has probably been a pain in the ass for the WWE but they have kept it that way because of tradition.



Brilliant idea.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



antdvda said:


> That's a reach. And at this point is rediculous if they fuck with the Rumble outcome again this year.
> 
> So what's it gonna be going forward, every time the crowd does not like the outcome of the Rumble, MITB, or any other big match they are going to bitch and protest until the WWE decides to change the outcome again?


They pick someone the crowd actually wants. What a novel concept :kobe10


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



THANOS said:


> It's probably just HHH announcing Reigns vs Axel for RAW, because Axel never officially entered the match, hence the controversy fpalm fpalm.
> 
> If, by the off chance, it actually is something substantial, best case scenario is Reigns vs Bryan at Fast Lane for his #1 Contender Title shot since Bryan never officially lost the title. Then Bryan wins do to a distraction from Rollins, and we get Bryan/Lesnar and Rollins/Reigns at Mania. MUCH better card.


either that or bock vs. roman at fast lane reigns wins the belt brock goes fucking ape-shit kill Bryan BOOM WRESTLEMANIA MATCH BOOKED EVERYONES HAPPY


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> Hopefully they have a number 1 contender matchup at Fast Lane between Reigns and Bryan. Let Ambrose cost Reigns his spot and they can feud at Mania.


That sounds perfect :clap.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I'm at a point where I don't think any amount of backtracking o consolation prizes will make any difference. 

That said, I fully expect that the announcement will be nothing more than a match up that THEY think is HUGE, but actually isn't. 

Kinda like when they unified the two titles and it turned out to be worse than mediocre leading to a matchup between Show and Orton that got booed out of the building. 

Short of a genuine public apology from Vince for destroying the careers of many fan favourites over the years and stealing fans' hard earned money to spend on the pushes of unwanted meatheads and a sustained, conscientious effort on his part to actually push said fan favourites and reduce the amount of bullshit 0 sum booking, I don't think there is anything that I would consider earth-shattering. 

My guess is that the "announcement" is probably HHH's opponent for WM.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



donne said:


> either that or bock vs. roman at fast lane reigns wins the belt brock goes fucking ape-shit kill Bryan BOOM WRESTLEMANIA MATCH BOOKED EVERYONES HAPPY


I'd be perfectly fine with that. Give Reigns the "mythical" rub from the Brock beating the Streak and the Title, while Bryan gets to have the MOTY with Brock at Mania.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It will only be more trolling by WWE.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



donne said:


> either that or bock vs. roman at fast lane reigns wins the belt brock goes fucking ape-shit kill Bryan BOOM WRESTLEMANIA MATCH BOOKED EVERYONES HAPPY


so the 1 behind 21-1, loses the title at a B level PPV right before Mania? :Jordan2


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Maybe Triple H will announce that the main event at WM31, for the first time ever, will be an Elimination 6-Pack Challenge! The WWE will hold a match at Fast Lane as well as 3 matches on each RAW episode leading up to Wrestlemania to determine the 4 players joining Brock vs. Roman.

*I would book the matches as so:
Fast Lane: Ambrose def. Sheamus
RAW #1: Ziggler def. Seth Rollins (Seth's first qualifying match)
RAW #2: Daniel Bryan def. Seth Rollins (Seth gets another chance thanks to Triple H)
RAW #3: Seth Rollins def. Randy Orton (Authority gives him third chance to be in WM main event)*

So then you have, the 6-pack elimination chamber in the main event of WM31:
Lesnar vs. Reigns vs. Ambrose vs. Ziggler vs. Bryan vs. Rollings

Have Bryan win. Let him run out his over-ness for the next 6-12 months. Use this time to build the Reigns character.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

DA Game awarding himself the title :moyes1


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Lesnar losing the belt on a B PPV that is free and Vince PAYING him to work a free PPV while he is using Sting again?

:chlol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

If it is Ziggler vs. Rollins vs. Bryan at Fast Lane. :trips2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*












> The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.
> 
> The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/roman-reigns-won-royal-rumble-match-without-the-rocks-help



> Would Roman Reigns have won the Royal Rumble Match without The Rock’s help?
> 
> Yes (59%)
> No (41%)


via wwe.com (pretty much 100% on Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson's interference)


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I wouldn't be surprised at all it's the rumble winner getting a main event at the Feb PPV instead of WM from now on and moving the Reigns vs. Brock match to Fastlane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Hopefully it's something useful and not something that leaves us wishing this announcement never happened in the first place.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Zac512 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all it's the rumble winner getting a main event at the Feb PPV instead of WM from now on and moving the Reigns vs. Brock match to Fastlane.


I freakin hope that's what it is!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/roman-reigns-won-royal-rumble-match-without-the-rocks-help
> 
> 
> 
> via wwe.com (pretty much 100% on Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson's interface)


can definitely see them doing Reigns/Rock vs Kane/Show at Fast Lane. fpalm


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Kayfabe for a second here: The "controversy" that Triple H is referring to is the fact that Rock interfered on behalf of Reigns before the Rumble was over. It's not that Roman won, it's how he won.

I'm thinking that due to this, Triple H doesn't feel Reigns won fairly and the #1 contender for Lesnar's title should be redetermined, whether it be via tournament, one on one, or battle royal. 

Believe me, I would love more than anything to see Bryan somehow come out of that situation and get the match he really deserves, and the match WWE should have gone with in the first place against Lesnar at Mania...but honestly, don't get you hopes up. They probably feel they could get Roman over in a tournament style if he has a string of impressive victories and looks good in the process. Won't change the crowd reception, but it's probably what they'll do. 

Prepare to be let down.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I'd mark if he announced a King of the Ring return for the Raw episodes leading up to WM, with the final at WM.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

*Perhaps that Vince has fallen, hit his head, realized what a mess WWE has become, fired Kevin Dunn and all but 2 of his writer's, placed HHH over creative and turned all business affairs over to Stephanie & Shane. That is all that will truly shake the WWE Universe to it's core.*


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

HHH could add a stipulation to his match v Sting which would be if HHH wins Reigns forfeits his WM ME and if Sting wins Reigns keeps the WM spot. This could work to WWE advantage as RR was a disaster even with cousin IT (oops Rock) trying to calm the backlash which failed bad SO by HHH doing this stip-match he keeps heel but also pacifies fans by removing Reigns!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

If we're speaking in terms of kayfabe here, why would Daniel Bryan get a shot at Reigns' #1 contendership opportunity? If anything, Rusev or Curtis Axel are the only ones that would make any sense. 

Now, if they're gonna muddy the waters, I could see them doing Reigns/Bryan for the title shot opportunity. Either way, I'm against having Reigns put his title shot on the line because that totally just undermines the Rumble match, regardless of how people feel about it.

I'd prefer them just add Daniel Bryan to the match and make it a triple threat...again, to appease all the cry babies.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It won't be anything BIG. Every time WWE does these major announcements they always end up being a disappointment. So don't get your hopes up.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I bet WWE is just blowing smoke and they have absolutely no idea what their freaking announcement will be.

They have such a short-term mindset that whatever they do plan is literally the day of the show. 

Could it be Reigns/Lesnar at Fast Lane, or a tournament, or the WHC coming back, or Bryan getting a shot at Reigns' #1 contendership and/or Rollins' Money in the Bank Briefcase?

I bet the announcement is that Fast Lane is FREE on the WWE Network.

Call me bitter or whatever, but I highly doubt that WWE is taking anything away from Reigns for anyone else's benefit, including their audience's.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I legit thought he was referencing 2 different announcements. I'm kinda confused.

I don't know how something related to the Rumble match can be considered something that could "likely shake the foundation of WWE to its very core" unless:

• Reigns did something involving the Rumble that can be deemed controversial 
• A Brand split again(not really needed)
• 2 World Titles again(pls no)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



> Could Triple H go so far as to make Reigns defend his No. 1 contender position, teaming with The Rock against Big Show & Kane at WWE Fast Lane?


absolutelydisgusting.jpg


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Sounds like it could be brand split, main reason would be to keep the guys they don't care about on smack down, remember when bryan and ziggler won the world title? Yeah that's the point, everyone can be a champion, so that makes the fans happy and also they can keep pushing their favorite stars on raw and give them the wwe title without the fans bitching about it. If that's what's happening then I surely see dean Ambrose, ziggler, Wyatt and bryan going to smack down, while cena, reigns, Rollins and orton stays on raw.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Vince: hunter go out there and tell them you have a huge announcement this monday that will shake the WWE to it's core

HHH backstage after making announcement: ok done, now do you mind telling me what we have planned.

Vince: I have no idea


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Like the Rock would work at a free PPV named Fast Lane

:duck


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Zac512 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all it's the rumble winner getting a main event at the Feb PPV instead of WM from now on and moving the Reigns vs. Brock match to Fastlane.


:lmao how would that make any sense? one of the big 4 PPV's entire purpose would be to set up a main event on a b-PPV before WM?


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Still makes absolutely no sense lol. Roman eliminated Kane & Show fairly, then they got in the ring to attack him when they shouldn't have even been there, Rock got rid of them, didn't touch Rusev. Rusev came back in and Reigns eliminated him fairly. Let's see how WWE try to spin this one lol.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



NoLeafClover said:


> Kayfabe for a second here: The "controversy" that Triple H is referring to is the fact that Rock interfered on behalf of Reigns before the Rumble was over. It's not that Roman won, it's how he won.
> 
> I'm thinking that due to this, Triple H doesn't feel Reigns won fairly and the #1 contender for Lesnar's title should be redetermined, whether it be via tournament, one on one, or battle royal.
> 
> ...


Goddamit I hope this isn't it, but seeing how underwhelming every announcement ever has been I see this happening. Fuck


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

This could seriously be a huge angle if they had brains to do it:

1. Triple H announces that nobody shall receive outside interference on their behalf in the Royal rumble match and from here on out, would be disqualified.

2. Because Reigns won the match already, there's nothing he can do, but he is forced to put his spot on the line at Fast Lane against Ambrose, Ziggler and Bryan (A.K.A 'our guys')

3. Reigns wins the match after some absolute all-time nonsense. Show/Kane come out to cost everybody else the match.

4. Brock/Reigns stays the same (still gets booed on the RTWM).

5. Brock/Reigns happens at Mania as planned and Reigns still goes over.

6. Seth's music hits after Reigns is crowned champ and comes down to the ring with Triple H. Seth officially announces he's cashing in the briefcase. Then, just when everybody is thinking Seth is cashing... BAM! Triple H pedigrees Seth and Reigns goes on to pin Seth for the 1.. 2.. 3. 

Reigns and Triple H embrace in the ring at Mania. Ambrose comes up on the stage and stares down Triple H/Roman as if to say "WTF is going on." Mania ends being ALL about The Shield (as it should be).

Next night on RAW: It is all revealed that Reigns is actually Triple H's handpicked champion and was forced to go through Orton, Big Show and Kane as tests. It was all a part of one big, elaborate plan. Reigns reveals that he used The Rock at the Royal Rumble as an insurance policy in case he couldn't get the job done on his own. Big Show and Kane were essentially used as pawns to eliminate everybody else and make sure Reigns won the match. Triple H essentially reveals he led Show/Kane to slaughter because he knew that despite their size, they were old and passed their primes, but still good enough to make sure his plan would succeed.

Triple H essentially reinvents The Authority the night after Wrestlemania (Gets rid of Big Show and Kane and adds Sheamus and one other superstar (Cesaro/Barrett etc.).

Rollins and Ambrose become the company's top faces who chase after The Authority. Ziggler eventually gets so caught up in trying to show up Bryan, he turns heel in the process, extending their feud into the beginning of the summer.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Was watching the 2004 WWE draft the other day, so good and fleshed out.

Bring back the draft.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

So basically it can ONLY be a good idea if the plans ends with Daniel Bryan facing Brock at WM, right?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So basically it can ONLY be a good idea if the plans ends with Daniel Bryan facing Brock at WM, right?


Hmm, how about this, If it ends up with Big Show and/or Kane maineventing Fast Lane, it will be a bad idea


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So basically it can ONLY be a good idea if the plans ends with Daniel Bryan facing Brock at WM, right?


Yep!

Problem?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



joeycalz said:


> This could seriously be a huge angle if they had brains to do it:
> 
> 1. Triple H announces that nobody shall receive outside interference on their behalf in the Royal rumble match and from here on out, would be disqualified.
> 
> ...


As far-fetched as that actually is... I'm actually down with that.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

This doesn't really make any sense kayfabe wise but I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I would love to hear HHH say that The Rock's interference invalidates Roman's Rumble win, and if he wants to keep that spot, he needs to earn it in a match that several other folks will partake in.

Namely, Bryan, Orton, Rollins, Rusev, Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt, etc etc. Any combination of them, Bryan being a lock.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I haven't seen Smackdown, but what did HHH exactly say?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> Hopefully they have a number 1 contender matchup at Fast Lane between Reigns and Bryan. Let Ambrose cost Reigns his spot and they can feud at Mania.


How? Big Show & Kane attack Reigns out came Rock, WWE is now asking *"Would Roman Reigns have won the Royal Rumble Match without The Rock’s help?"* If Rusev & Reigns were the last two after the Rock' interfering why is Daniel Bryan in this match again?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Cobalt said:


> I haven't seen Smackdown, but what did HHH exactly say?


That Roman is bad and he should feel bad. He said it with his eyes.


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I reckon it will be something like stripping Reigns of his rumble win because of all the controversy and have him "earn it" again, you know to build sympathy with the audience because clearly HHH screwing Roman will make it all better.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Its probably a gimmick match to put Roman's #1 contender spot against Authority guys.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



SpeedStick said:


> How? Big Show & Kane attack Reigns out came Rock, WWE is now asking *"Would Roman Reigns have won the Royal Rumble Match without The Rock’s help?"* If Rusev & Reigns were the last two after the Rock' interfering why is Daniel Bryan in this match again?


Daniel Bryan should have a rematch clause considering he never officially lost the title. That's his in. Since they can't rescind the result of the Rumble match, sell it as a way for Roman to validate that he deserves to headline Mania. Since they (kayfabe) want Brock to keep the title, having this match softens up either opponent before their Mania confrontation while Brock gets the opportunity to rest up. 

Obviously this leaves Rusev out of the mix, but since he's focused on Cena and loosely aligned with The Authority, they could have him focus on decimating Cena so he doesn't challenge for the title anytime soon and reward him later.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

As much as I want the main event of Mania to not be Reigns vs. Lesnar, I don't understand the kayfabe controversy behind the Rumble. Furthermore, Bryan proved to have failed (kayfabe) since he was eliminated very early, so it makes no sense to give him a shot to headline Mania. If there's controversy pertaining to the Rock's interference, Rusev/Big Show/Kane are really the only affected parties. Maybe Axel if they disregard that forefit rule people speak of.

I assume plugging this announcement is just a great way of promoting Raw.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

What's funny about all of this is that there is no controversy kayfabe-wise. And it's funny how Monday and Thursday Michael Cole consistently mentioned all the "controversy" that Ambrose, Bryan, and Ziggler didn't win.

Kayfabe is dead.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



mikehayman said:


> What's funny about all of this is that there is no controversy kayfabe-wise. And it's funny how Monday and Thursday Michael Cole consistently mentioned all the "controversy" that Ambrose, Bryan, and Ziggler didn't win.
> 
> Kayfabe is dead.


Maybe HHH debuts his friend Mark. We start the Total (WW)E! Era(reality era)!


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

I just read according to WWE.com, the "controversy" is The Rock interfering.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-02-02/tripleh-announcement-on-raw-27055526



> The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.
> 
> The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.


OMG, how lazy are they? This makes zero sense. The Rock beat up on two guys that were eliminated and he didn't touch Rusev. And by this logic, if The Rock interfered, then so did Kane and Big Show because they were eliminated.

What the fuck of fucking fuck?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



mikehayman said:


> I just read according to WWE.com, the "controversy" is The Rock interfering.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-02-02/tripleh-announcement-on-raw-27055526
> 
> ...


Previously eliminated superstars interfering happens throughout history in Rumble matches.

Hogan's done it, Kane's done it, etc etc

But some things are illegal in Rumble matches. For example, entering before or after your scheduled number. Think Finlay when he entered before his scheduled number to save Hornswoggle from being bullied by I believe Mark Henry.

So given The Rock had no part in the match, his interference is considered outside interference, and thus is a problem they'll address, as opposed to say Kane eliminating Punk, which you could kayfabe argue means Punk was never eliminated in 2014.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



LPPrince said:


> Previously eliminated superstars interfering happens throughout history in Rumble matches.
> 
> Hogan's done it, Kane's done it, etc etc
> 
> ...


Man WWE logic makes me want to roll my eyes. I've always had a problem with guys being eliminated by guys who were already eliminated. Common sense should say that's illegal and shouldn't count as an elimination.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Hes taking over fully on wwe product. I know its a skaff [Crap] shoot.
1 can only dream.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



mikehayman said:


> Man WWE logic makes me want to roll my eyes. I've always had a problem with guys being eliminated by guys who were already eliminated. Common sense should say that's illegal and shouldn't count as an elimination.


Same. I wish WWE would adhere to an actual ruleset and enforce it. Make it feel legitimate.

Like when Andre tried to sell the belt to the Million Dollar Man and they were like NAH THO, CAN'T DO THAT, TITLE IS AWARDED TO VACANT

Thats cool

But letting eliminated superstars eliminate more people is pure nonsensical WWFuckery


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Man fuck it, have HHH come out and announce that Roman's Rumble win is negated, award it to Paige, and she can beat some ass at Mania for the title

She can go Terminator on Lesnar, it'd be glorious


----------



## Ander (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

with Triple H's announcement that at Fast Lane it will be a fatal 4 way with Roman's Royal Rumble spot on the line it would be not fair if he would lose. He won the damn Royal Rumble and he should go to Mania against Brock. Bryan was eliminated from the Royal Rumble clean so what the fuck do you want? Vince do the right thing and don't listen to these indy marks and put Roman in the main event and make him win.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Bryan lost the Rumble clean, that is something he can't fight

What he CAN fight with is the fact that he deserves a shot at the belt he never lost

He was stripped due to injury, he is owed a shot at the belt upon his return

Though technically, so is Orton. Then there's Rollins with his briefcase.

Optiooooons


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

"Steph and I just had sex!"


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

Well HHH stated that his announcement will shake the federation down to the core so clearly it will be a big fat disappointment. 

And where the hell was Ambrose tonight? And Bray? (That mini promo doesn't count.) Did I miss something on a piss break?


----------



## Ander (Jan 26, 2015)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



LPPrince said:


> Bryan lost the Rumble clean, that is something he can't fight
> 
> What he CAN fight with is the fact that he deserves a shot at the belt he never lost
> 
> ...


yeah, he deserves a shot at the belt but after Wrestlemania. He can have his shot at some shitty PPV like Extreme Rules but no Mania.

complaining about Cena being shoved down our throats but this guy Bryan is being shoved too.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



wonder goat said:


> "Steph and I just had sex!"


Lets be real here, c'mon. He's never gonna say that. Jerry Lawler would call him out on fondling puppies and he'd be thrown in jail for bestiality.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

don't get hype up...DTW(Don't Trust WWE).


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Ander said:


> yeah, he deserves a shot at the belt but after Wrestlemania. He can have his shot at some shitty PPV like Extreme Rules but Mania.
> 
> complaining about Cena being shoved down our throats but this guy Bryan is being shoved too.


Bryan is in no way being shoved down anyone's gobs.

Bryan, 4 reigns as World Champ, 170 days
Cena, 15 reigns as World Champ, 1,394 days

Bryan's reigns as WWE World Heavyweight Champion? Pathetically short. One time, got cashed in on in minutes. Another time, stripped after a day. When he got the big one and we thought we were safe, he happens to get injured and his life collapses around him(barring his happy marriage, a shining light thru the dark times thankfully).

Bryan as a matter of fact is being DENIED the chance of being shoved down people's throats. He can't do it if he isn't given the opportunities to do so.

Besides, fans of Bryan don't want him shoved down anyone's throats. They want him to have the ONE solid run he has yet to have. Thats it.

Rumble, Mania, hold it till a later event, lose it, good. Top guy at that point, doesn't need to win everything ever in the history of ever(like some people have been saying for whatever reason).

Bizarre leaps of logic with some anti-whomever folks.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll laugh if it's related to Curtis Axel. It'll probably be something like "have a 1 v 1 with Axel. If you win, you keep that RR win". Then Reigns will rape Axel.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

There are several possibilities here.

1) Reigns is stripped of his Rumble win. (Very unlikely, but WWE could probably come up with a storyline reason.)

2) Brand split with new title for SmackDown; Triple Threat of Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Dean Ambrose for the brand new title.

3) WWE has resigned Lesnar. (Since the graphic showed Reigns, I doubt this is the announcement, but it would be a very good one nonetheless)


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cole acknowledging the fans disappointment with Bryan,Ziggler and Ambrose's Rumble treatment on SmackDown and combined with this it looks like they've realized they've fucked up again and are going to scramble to re-arrange the Mania main event somehow.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Cole acknowledging the fans disappointment with Bryan,Ziggler and Ambrose's Rumble treatment on SmackDown and combined with this it looks like they've realized they've fucked up again and are going to scramble to re-arrange the Mania main event somehow.


I certainly fucking hope so but I doubt they'll own up to it.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

It has to do something with the Rock

Since Rock was involved in helping Reigns against Show and Kane (who were anyways eliminated, I dont see any logic) and later he was able to overcome Rusev, it would be Rusev vs Reigns and whoever wins will Main event wrestlemania.

Cena shows up after authority tries to screw Reigns and helps him defeat Rusev. Later both of them stand tall celebrating the victory with Cena lifting Reigns hand (passing the torch gesture) while Vince is jacking off behind the scenes.

Book it Vince and let this forum explode


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The thing is, they can't take the Rumble win away from Reigns. He was already booked to win it, he already won it, so he gets to face Lesnar. Simple as that.

That's where the introducing a new title for Daniel Bryan to hold comes in.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Probably something along the lines of a match setup to fake-put Roman Reigns's title shot on the line against the faces everybody wanted to see get it but felt got shafted when Kane and Big Show took out the garbage. 

Then he wins the match. 

That way they can go... See, the other guys, THEY GOT THEIR SHOT AT IT AND FAILED. ROMAN EARNED THIS.

Yes, they would be that transparent.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if WWE continue with Reigns then they can say Reigns being on top good bye...this will hurt him more than helping him. Fans doesn't buy it to be the Top Guy. 

can't wait next few months time WWE depush Reigns and blame it on him...


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Rodgers said:


> Bringing back the World Heavyweight Championship? So Bryan has a world title match at WM?


That would be so lame, and such a cop out. That split title shit was lame for years


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

Lebyonics said:


> It has to do something with the Rock
> 
> Since Rock was involved in helping Reigns against Show and Kane (who were anyways eliminated, I dont see any logic) and later he was able to overcome Rusev, it would be Rusev vs Reigns and whoever wins will Main event wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Sadly, I could actually picture this happening too. :frown2:


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Spike Dudley and Scotty 2 Hotty will be upset.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

The Rock interfered before Rusev was eliminated, so I think it'll be about Reigns not winning the Rumble fairly.

I'm not too sure where they will go with it though, so I'm definitely intrigued.

Lesnar/Reigns at Fast Lane then Bryan/Reigns (face vs heel) at Wrestlemania would my ideal booking.

I hope it's not the return of the WHC, it'll be used as a midcard title, just elevate the IC Title instead.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I believe they don't have a plan, & they're still thinking about it.*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It does look like, for the second year in a row, they're re-arranging the main event of Wrestlemania after horrible booking at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So basically it can ONLY be a good idea if the plans ends with Daniel Bryan facing Brock at WM, right?


dude you mention bryan twice as much as i do and i'm an admitted hardcore mark of his :lmao


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

Since Bryan never lost the title he gets his rematch on Raw against the winner of Brock vs. Reigns at WM. Of course Bryan probably beats Reigns and then Rollins cashes in the MITB contract to take the title from him right after he does. Basically another big FU to the fans.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has said this, but it is more than likely that they will have a stipulation at WM31 "loser leaves WWE".


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *I believe they don't have a plan, & they're still thinking about it.*


This. I think they were putting things in a holding pattern to see if the Reigns hate would dissipate in the next week. It won't so they will come up with something else. I bet we do get Reigns putting his Rumble spot on the line against "the odds" only to overcome them but that won't stop Reigns from getting booed like WWE probably thinks it will. In fact, depending on how things play out, they'll probably make it worse. Imagine a new mini Royal Rumble/elimination match with Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan and Reigns in it only for Reigns to still win. You think that will end the booing or increase it?



StanStansky said:


> Not sure if anyone else has said this, but it is more than likely that they will have a stipulation at WM31 "loser leaves WWE".


AS if Brock's leaving won't be well known enough before the match that kind of overbooking is exactly the kind of thing that makes people hate Reigns. We all know Brock's gone so why force that stip down our throats to make Reigns look even better?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

the list of possibilities are large, triple h could really pull axel curtis into this by telling the man uninteresting man that he will have to face him, the game, at mania to run the title match into triple threat. then bryan interferes and tells everyone to hold their horses because he wants in as well. triple h is forced to agree because the nasty crowd full of gollums already made roman reigns cry earlier before the commercials so now it is also bryan vs triple h with the winner turning the title match into possible fatal 4 way match if axel is victorious as well


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

StanStansky said:


> Not sure if anyone else has said this, but it is more than likely that they will have a stipulation at WM31 "loser leaves WWE".


Too obvious. 

Once again they have booked themselves in a corner, even worse than last year. Amazing :lol


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm praying it's a match at Fast Lane, Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns for the mainevent at WM. It would've been more perfect for Bryan to win the Rumble, but watching him kick Reigns' ridiculous head in and take the mainevent would have it's own justice as well.

But I'm pretty sure it'll never happen...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE network free for Feb.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Loser leaves WWE?

I know WWE are pretty stupid and insult the viewers intelligence on a regular basis, but they won't be that stupid to put that as a match stop. 

If Brock is leaving, which is 99.99% certain, then we'll all know in advance of the match, so.


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

The bunny becomes manager of the NEEEEEEEEEEEEW DAY!!!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

On the surface it's Rock related. The highlights and WWE.com eluded to it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea don't get your hope up people. Its most likely nothing and the match will be the same.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Probably a TNA-esque announcement and it'll be shit and disappointing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JimCornette said:


> Still makes absolutely no sense lol. Roman eliminated Kane & Show fairly, then they got in the ring to attack him when they shouldn't have even been there, Rock got rid of them, didn't touch Rusev. Rusev came back in and Reigns eliminated him fairly. Let's see how WWE try to spin this one lol.


Yea it makes no sense to spin that. Roman won the rumble fair in square. Kayfabe


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Every inch of my body wants this to result in Rock vs HHH at Wrestlemania, but where does that leave Sting? 

I would be more than happy with Rollins vs Sting.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a feeling it'll be something like the winner of Bryan vs Ziggler at Mania will be added to the main event.

Of course that stipulation will only be official after a multi man match at Fast Lane or something similar.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

Most likely it will be that The Rock will be in Roman Reign's corner at Mania.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't see them changing the main event two years in a row.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Bringing back the Big Gold Belt hopefully, beginning a huge 20-man tournament to crown the new champion with the final match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel vs. Lesnar at Fast Lane


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan wants to be face of Smackdown, so they'll bring back the BIG GOLD BELT and it'll be a Smackdown/PPV exclusive.

Have Bryan vs. Ziggler face to crown the Champion at 'Mania, plz.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



NastyYaffa said:


> WHC back and #DBvsDZ for it at Mania :banderas


 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Instead of 30 minute promos from the gammmmeeeeeee it will be 60 minute promos to kick off Monday Night Raw like you have never seen before.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*What's Triple H's special announcement going to be on RAW?*

Please for the love of God switch Reigns with Bryan in the Main Event.

I mean what else could they possibly announce?


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: What's Triple H's special announcement going to be on RAW?*

Tournament for all the people that got wrongfully eliminated eh?

WHC title coming back and Bryan and the others can fued over a legit title forget the WWE title..???

The WHC title is needed its a stepping stone and it should come back and not be handed to losers like swagger and khali..


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: What's Triple H's special announcement going to be on RAW?*



Dilan Omer said:


> Tournament for all the people that got wrongfully eliminated eh?
> 
> WHC title coming back and Bryan and the others can fued over a legit title forget the WWE title..???
> 
> The WHC title is needed its a stepping stone and it should come back and not be handed to losers like swagger and khali..


Yeah it probably is going to be the Big Gold Belt. It's still not good enough though for Bryan to hold it. He should be standing over the Beast Incarnate with the New belt


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fast Lane main event for a spot in the WM main event.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

zevel6 said:


> Most likely it will be that The Rock will be in Roman Reign's corner at Mania.



My guess too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Since he said the controversy of the Royal Rumble would be addressed and that controversy is directly linked to Daniel Bryan, it'll obviously have something to do with Bryan. I wouldn't put it past him to troll people with the Curtis Axel stuff at first just for the lolz before giving the real announcement, though.

Either Roman Reigns will face off with Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane to determine who will really face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania, or (the thought of this is delicious and luscious to my brain) he announces that Brock Lesnar will defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship one last time before Wrestlemania against Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane. The justification for either option despite Bryan fairly losing the Royal Rumble match could be that Bryan was forced to forfeit his championship last year and never actually lost it in in-ring competition.

Of course, people aren't gonna suddenly start cheering Roman Reigns again just because they gave Bryan a title shot and had him lose, so should that title match actually happen at Fast Lane, maybe they'll be some sort of non-finish or something that grants Bryan another shot at Wrestlemania. Either way, unless they're fucking with us in some way (which would be a pretty stupid thing for them to do), the WM main event looks like it's gonna be either Lensar vs Bryan or Lesnar vs Bryan vs Reigns.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Since he said the controversy of the Royal Rumble would be addressed and that controversy is directly linked to Daniel Bryan, it'll obviously have something to do with Bryan. I wouldn't put it past him to troll people with the Curtis Axel stuff at first just for the lolz before giving the real announcement, though.
> 
> Either Roman Reigns will face off with Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane to determine who will really face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania, or (the thought of this is delicious and luscious to my brain) he announces that Brock Lesnar will defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship one last time before Wrestlemania against Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane. The justification for either option despite Bryan fairly losing the Royal Rumble match could be that Bryan was forced to forfeit his championship last year and never actually lost it in in-ring competition.
> 
> Of course, people aren't gonna suddenly start cheering Roman Reigns again just because they gave Bryan a title shot and had him lose, so should that title match actually happen at Fast Lane, maybe they'll be some sort of non-finish or something that grants Bryan another shot at Wrestlemania. Either way, unless they're fucking with us in some way (which would be a pretty stupid thing for them to do), the WM main event looks like it's gonna be either Lensar vs Bryan or Lesnar vs Bryan vs Reigns.


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-02-02/tripleh-announcement-on-raw-27055526

nothing to do with Bryan at all. Its because The Rock helped Reigns.

WWE are pushing it as 'Could Reigns have won without The Rock's help?'


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: What's Triple H's special announcement going to be on RAW?*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Please for the love of God switch Reigns with Bryan in the Main Event.
> 
> I mean what else could they possibly announce?


Yeah because that would make complete sense, it's not like Daniel Bryan was in the Rumble and got eliminated fairly. Oh yeah wait a minute...


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Yeah it probably is going to be the Big Gold Belt. It's still not good enough though for Bryan to hold it. He should be standing over the Beast Incarnate with the New belt


Gross.

Brock losing to Bryan would be the end of wrestling.

A 5'7" 180lb troll with a dead gimpy arm and a busted neck is gonna beat a 6'3" 300lb former UFC champ?

How about Fuck No.

David and Goliath involved a weapon. Unless Bryan gets a gun there is no way him beating Lesnar makes any sense.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Curtis Axel was never eliminated meaning Reigns' win has been voided. We can only hope.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: What's Triple H's special announcement going to be on RAW?*



JimCornette said:


> Yeah because that would make complete sense, it's not like Daniel Bryan was in the Rumble and got eliminated fairly. Oh yeah wait a minute...


Exactly. Like I said, they are fucked and have no one else but themselves to blame.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Triple H should introduce the WWE World Cruiserweight Championship, which looks exactly like the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and holds the same value. Similar to how the UFC has multiple belts for different weight classes. This belt will be sought after by the likes of Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, etc.

Daniel Bryan should win it in a tournament on RAW, only to have Seth Rollins cash in right away, setting up MOTY-contender at Fast Lane: Bryan vs. Rollins for the Cruiserweight belt, where Bryan wins it back and goes on to defend it in another MOTY-contender against Ziggler at WM31. Have the match go on last at WM31 to really prove that the Cruiserweight belt has equal value to the Heavyweight belt.

I believe Vince, Triple H and company sat down after the Rumble and said "Okay, the smarks fucking hate us, what would make them happy? Oh, well, all the smaller guys who can actually work are way over, let's give those guys a belt to fight over and legitimize it and showcase amazing matches."

It's not that far fetched, is it?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

If they bring back the WHC, says to me there's no Taker match at Mania this year so they need another big match on the card.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-02-02/tripleh-announcement-on-raw-27055526
> 
> nothing to do with Bryan at all. Its because The Rock helped Reigns.
> 
> WWE are pushing it as 'Could Reigns have won without The Rock's help?'


lol He had already eliminated the Big Show and Kane before The Rock lent his help, and eliminating Rusev had nothing to do with The Rock, so yes, he could have won on his own without help.

I won't nitpick it though, because this is probably (hopefully) their way of stripping Reigns of the title shot and setting up a match at Fast Lane to name a new #1 contender, in which case it is Bryan who wins the right to main event Wrestlemania instead.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Punt said:


> Gross.
> 
> Brock losing to Bryan would be the end of wrestling.
> 
> ...


If you want realism go watch fucking UFC you twat.

This is wrestling sizes shouldn't matter here.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A loser leaves town match makes no sense if Reigns is involved though. That's usually for extended rivalries not the first match and at Wrestlemania no less



Punt said:


> Gross.
> 
> Brock losing to Bryan would be the end of wrestling.
> 
> ...


How many times do you see smaller guys on youtube win fights they "shouldn't"? If booked PROPERLY , there will be no problem. Most fans want Bryan to win and beat Brock so no one would really question it. I don't see how thats hard to understand. Were you bitching when Eddie Guerrero beat Brock for the title? My guess, no


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

The way that Triple H said it made it seem as though it does concern Roman Reigns, especially given what Reigns said in response to him.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't like Eddie so yes


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kevin Lockard said:


> lol He had already eliminated the Big Show and Kane before The Rock lent his help, and eliminating Rusev had nothing to do with The Rock, so yes, he could have won on his own without help.
> 
> I won't nitpick it though, because this is probably (hopefully) their way of stripping Reigns of the title shot and setting up a match at Fast Lane to name a new #1 contender, in which case it is Bryan who wins the right to main event Wrestlemania instead.


Reigns/Lesnar is happening that RAW confrontation pretty much confirmed it. Only thing might change is a third/fourth might be involved.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I reckon it won't even be anything ground breaking.

Unless it's the return of the WHC nothing positive will come from the announcement IMO.

It could end up being the mainevent at Fast Lane or something along those lines.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

JY57 said:


> Only thing might change is a third/fourth might be involved.


The man who was never eliminated.. Curtis Axel !


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

I don't see it being anything exciting.

Bringing back the WHC would be though 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

If Big Show beats Reigns, Reigns gives him his opportunity to face Brock Lesnar at WM :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Since he said the controversy of the Royal Rumble would be addressed and that controversy is directly linked to Daniel Bryan, it'll obviously have something to do with Bryan. I wouldn't put it past him to troll people with the Curtis Axel stuff at first just for the lolz before giving the real announcement, though.
> 
> Either Roman Reigns will face off with Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane to determine who will really face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania, or (the thought of this is delicious and luscious to my brain) he announces that Brock Lesnar will defend his WWE World Heavyweight Championship one last time before Wrestlemania against Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane. The justification for either option despite Bryan fairly losing the Royal Rumble match could be that Bryan was forced to forfeit his championship last year and never actually lost it in in-ring competition.
> 
> Of course, people aren't gonna suddenly start cheering Roman Reigns again just because they gave Bryan a title shot and had him lose, so should that title match actually happen at Fast Lane, maybe they'll be some sort of non-finish or something that grants Bryan another shot at Wrestlemania. Either way, unless they're fucking with us in some way (which would be a pretty stupid thing for them to do), the WM main event looks like it's gonna be either Lensar vs Bryan or Lesnar vs Bryan vs Reigns.


Wwe is not connecting Bryan to the controversy at all. Wwe is pushing it as would roman win the rumble of it wasn't for the rock? There was no mention of Bryan at all. Rusev was mentioned not Bryan


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

HHH's announcement will be that Reigns has aligned himself with the Authority to become an A+player. HHH will reveal that Kane and Big Show was put in the rumble to make sure that Roman won.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Wwe is not connecting Bryan to the controversy at all. Wwe is pushing it as would roman win the rumble of it wasn't for the rock? There was no mention of Bryan at all. Rusev was mentioned not Bryan


Right, but they didn't completely ignore the controversy of Reigns' reaction at the end of the Rumble. Michael Cole even brought it up on commentary last night, saying that it wasn't so much that reigns is hated as it is that they wanted someone else to win. 

One way or the other, this is because of Bryan, whether they mentioned it on-screen or not. And it'll all somehow lead to him getting placed into the title match at Mania, I'm sure.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

My ideas:

1. Rumble's result will be canceled and there will be a tournament to determine #1 contender.

2. Brand split is back and they create second world championship belt for SmackDown (Bryan vs Ziggler at WM for the new belt would be awesome).

3. Rollins gets added to the WWE WHC match at WM.

4. Roman Reigns' #1 contendership will be put on the line (vs Rusev maybe?).

5. Roman Reigns turns heel and joins the Authority (which means Lesnar's face turn).

6. It's nothing important and we will be disappointed - the most likely scenario...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kevin Lockard said:


> Right, but they didn't completely ignore the controversy of Reigns' reaction at the end of the Rumble. Michael Cole even brought it up on commentary last night, saying that it wasn't so much that reigns is hated as it is that they wanted someone else to win.
> 
> One way or the other, this is because of Bryan, whether they mentioned it on-screen or not. And it'll all somehow lead to him getting placed into the title match at Mania, I'm sure.


I really think it's a big smokescreen and nothing is going to change


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

What if the announcement is that Lesnar/Reigns will happen at Fast Lane instead of Wrestlemania? Honestly they have probably built that match up as much as possible anyway after that one Raw episode, since it doesn't seem like the crowd will ever end up caring much about that pair up.

So, winner at Fast Lane goes to Mania. Good luck Roman.

And, a big #1 contenders match announced for Fast Lane (in an Elimination Chamber maybe)


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

al bal said:


> What if the announcement is that Lesnar/Reigns will happen at Fast Lane instead of Wrestlemania? Honestly they have probably built that match up as much as possible anyway after that one Raw episode, since it doesn't seem like the crowd will ever end up caring much about that pair up.
> 
> So, winner at Fast Lane goes to Mania. Good luck Roman.
> 
> And, a big #1 contenders match announced for Fast Lane (in an Elimination Chamber maybe)


...And of course when I said 'good luck Roman' that was sarcasm. He has no chance on winning it and I think they intend to basically undo what they started to do. They want to protect him by removing him the Mania main event so they don't kill his chances of going over in the future.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

If this announcement has to do with stripping Reigns of his Mania shot in any way to make Reigns look the victim and the Authority to look like jerks it is gonna fail. *Why would anyone care if Reigns loses his shot when most of the crowd won't think he deserved it in the first place?* I see another "Vince is stunned by the outcome" moment like he was at Reigns' reception at the Rumble.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

al bal said:


> What if the announcement is that Lesnar/Reigns will happen at Fast Lane instead of Wrestlemania? Honestly they have probably built that match up as much as possible anyway after that one Raw episode, since it doesn't seem like the crowd will ever end up caring much about that pair up.
> 
> So, winner at Fast Lane goes to Mania. Good luck Roman.
> 
> And, a big #1 contenders match announced for Fast Lane (in an Elimination Chamber maybe)


Lesnar ain't working no Fast Lane, brother!

Vince is not paying him when the PPV is free and he is bringing in Sting for the PPV. Mania/SSLAM/Rumble/Extreme Rules is one thing but using Lesnar/Rock on B level PPVs (Elimination Chamber and Night of Champions) have proven to be very bad for Vince's finance. Hell using The Rock @ SS was very costly for Vince in MSG and only doing 311,000 buys do really didn't anything for the company.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

McCringleberry said:


> If this announcement has to do with stripping Reigns of his Mania shot in any way to make Reigns look the victim and the Authority to look like jerks it is gonna fail. *Why would anyone care if Reigns loses his shot when most of the crowd won't think he deserved it in the first place?* I see another "Vince is stunned by the outcome" moment like he was at Reigns' reception at the Rumble.


Not so fast. I think stripping Reigns of his win would gain sympathy for him from the kids, ladies and traditional fans.


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

It's Bryan vs Sheamus for the WHC at Wrestlemania, and Sheamus wins it. Don't bring the world title back. That would be stupid.

A triple threat at Mania? Stupid to do that two years in a row, but at this point maybe they think they have to go that way to save the main event? They can't just take Reigns out of the main event. They're stuck with him now.


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

You guys saying a brand split would be the wrong way to go but the concept of a tournament that someone mentioned(sorry forgot who) spanning from Raw through to a final at fast lane with a final at WM of Bryan vs Ziggler would be awesome and they would tear the house down. Think of the talent that could be included in brand split and the potential new feuds with titles to aim for Wyatt, Balor, Kenta, Ambrose, Zayn, Bryan etc. You start using Kane, Show, Cena etc to put over these talents or at least make them relevant and show what they can do. In regards to the person who said Bryan should be on Raw not soley Smackdown, the champion was always allowed on both shows anyway and it would be a great way to make Smackdown really relevant again by having some new feuds and fresh stars. On top of all that theres rumours that WWE has their eyes on several young indy stars to send to NXT post mania so what a great way to promote NXT stars, freshen the main product whilst making room for new younger stars at NXT. However this would be a sensible way to approach things which too me says theres no way they do it.


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

I am not a Reigns fan or hater....I am 100% unbiased on him.....That being said, I am a huge Rollins fan...Just letting you know where I stand before this comment....The WWE needs to keep the Lesnar/Reigns match at WM.....This ho-hum BS back and forth, we made a decision that we knew the fans would hate, oh i guess we better change because the fans really hate it HAS GOT TO STOP....Make a decision and stick with it for better or worse...Worst case scenario, the match will suck (it probably will) and you have to have A)Seth cash in or B) Reigns drop the strap at the next PPV......

I am so sick and tired of the WWE having no balls at all....The booking is trash, the story lines are trash, and half the matches are trash....


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

The Authority is pleased to announce that *Roman Reigns* has joined. 

In the next couple of week he will spear The Rock and build some more heat. May even lead to a Rollins face turn.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Reigns won't get my sympy


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

While I'm no fan of Reigns and not particularly looking forward to Reigns v Lesnar, if they change the main event again because of the fans then they're only gonna make it worse for themselves long term, anytime the fans don't get what they want they're gonna go out of their way to ruin shows because they know the WWE will change the result because of it.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

IMissRandySavage said:


> I am not a Reigns fan or hater....I am 100% unbiased on him.....That being said, I am a huge Rollins fan...Just letting you know where I stand before this comment....The WWE needs to keep the Lesnar/Reigns match at WM.....This ho-hum BS back and forth, we made a decision that we knew the fans would hate, oh i guess we better change because the fans really hate it HAS GOT TO STOP....Make a decision and stick with it for better or worse...Worst case scenario, the match will suck (it probably will) and you have to have A)Seth cash in or B) Reigns drop the strap at the next PPV......
> 
> I am so sick and tired of the WWE having no balls at all....The booking is trash, the story lines are trash, and half the matches are trash....












I actually want to see Reigns come into his own and succeed, but you are 100% spot on here.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Why do I feel like the announcement has nothing to do with Reigns or the main event at Mania.

Maybe his announcement is HHH gets full control of the company, Vince interrupts and says that's not true and there is a co-owner....cue Sting. (i.e Linda McMahon and Austin back in the day). At Mania, Sting vs HHH for complete control of WWE.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

JMcMahon123 said:


> Why do I feel like the announcement has nothing to do with Reigns or the main event at Mania.
> 
> Maybe his announcement is HHH gets full control of the company, Vince interrupts and says that's not true and there is a co-owner....cue Sting. (i.e Linda McMahon and Austin back in the day). At Mania, Sting vs HHH for complete control of WWE.


It does. Reigns interrupted him last night during the announcement, remember?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't add Bryan to the match again....add Curtis Axel


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wasnt thinking of Brand split and world title coming back until I read this thread....... I really hope that is not the case. Two brands, two rosters and two titles has been done and tbh I hate it. 

It just sounds so stupid when it is common sense that Raw > Smackdown. Smackdown (and World Title) has been irrelevant for way too long to be taken seriously as a different brand anymore. 

Just do a Royal Rumble rematch at Fast Lane to determine a new #1 contender at WM. Let Bryan win it and then insert Roman into the picture and do a triple threat match. As much of a repeat it is from last year, its better than a tired old formula of brand split bullshit in the long term.


----------



## JMcMahon123 (Oct 1, 2004)

ironyman said:


> It does. Reigns interrupted him last night during the announcement, remember?


He interrupted him after he said he was going to make an announcement and when he said that he was just discussing Sting. I mean it could go either way, it could be about the main event sure but I just have a gut feeling it's not. I'm thinking add an incentive to the HHH/Sting match more than likely. But I've been wrong before so all any of us can do is speculate


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

It'll be something to do with Curtis Axel, announcing a match between Axel and Reigns


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

They replayed the announcement (about the announcement, haha) while Bryan was celebrating at the end of the show, so I'm hopeful that there's some meaning behind that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Triple H pretty much confirmed that it's about the Royal Rumble match on his interview w/ Cole.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Something to do with Sting perhaps, calling him out to challenge him to a match at WM.

Or has the reason been leaked already and I missed it?


----------



## StingerSplash89 (Jan 30, 2015)

If WWE really wants to shake things up they need to bring back some competition to their product. Why not utilize Sting to do so? Think about it, if they have him they should utilize him the the fullest potential... we've been waiting since the buyout to see Sting on WWE...

Maybe the Sting/Triple H feud takes a turn with Sting claiming the Authority is ruining wrestling under the leadership of Steph and Triple H. They are wanting to lift Smackdown so why not bring the championship back for Smackdown and have some sort of invasion angle leading up to WrestleMania. Sting is still resisting the WCW buyout, after all... he is the "franchise". Sting wins at Mania and Smackdown is rebranded into WWE/WCW Smackdown with Sting leading the pack. The world heavyweight championship would give some great value, and it just wouldn't make sense to "rebrand" Raw with Sting at the top under the WWE/WCW brand. But it's a fresh idea, we need to see some heavy competition like the attitude days had. 

This would mean bringing back the brand extension but would give new guys who deserve opportunity a chance in the spotlight such as Ziggler, Ryback, and Ambrose. 

Could you guys see this unfolding? Who would you like to see under the WWE/WCW Smackdown brand?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

StingerSplash89 said:


> If WWE really wants to shake things up they need to bring back some competition to their product. Why not utilize Sting to do so? Think about it, if they have him they should utilize him the the fullest potential... we've been waiting since the buyout to see Sting on WWE...
> 
> Maybe the Sting/Triple H feud takes a turn with Sting claiming the Authority is ruining wrestling under the leadership of Steph and Triple H. They are wanting to lift Smackdown so why not bring the championship back for Smackdown and have some sort of invasion angle leading up to WrestleMania. Sting is still resisting the WCW buyout, after all... he is the "franchise". Sting wins at Mania and Smackdown is rebranded into WWE/WCW Smackdown with Sting leading the pack. The world heavyweight championship would give some great value, and it just wouldn't make sense to "rebrand" Raw with Sting at the top under the WWE/WCW brand. But it's a fresh idea, we need to see some heavy competition like the attitude days had.
> 
> ...


This would require effort on the part of Vince McMahon and the writers. Never happening. I don't think it's a particularly good idea anyway (Specifically the WCW parts) but at least you're trying to be creative which is more than can be said for WWE.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

From Death Valley said:


> If you want realism go watch fucking UFC you twat.
> 
> This is wrestling sizes shouldn't matter here.


It's mattered 98% of its history. But that probably doesn't count.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*At the end of the show, it reilleterated HHH announcement whilst having a pic of Reigns.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.
> 
> *The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.*


From the wwe.com article :lmao


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Stinger Fan said:


> A loser leaves town match makes no sense if Reigns is involved though. That's usually for extended rivalries not the first match and at Wrestlemania no less
> 
> 
> How many times do you see smaller guys on youtube win fights they "shouldn't"? If booked PROPERLY , there will be no problem. Most fans want Bryan to win and beat Brock so no one would really question it. I don't see how thats hard to understand. Were you bitching when Eddie Guerrero beat Brock for the title? My guess, no


Dumb argument. The reason you see smaller guys beat bigger guys is when the smaller guy is more skilled.

In this case it is completely not true. 

That is why they have weight classes in combat sports.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

There is 0 logic behind bringing back another belt. They already have the intercontinental and US titles. They can easily make storylines for wrestlers caring and fighting for them. A "new WHC" champion would mean nothing, everyone knows that the real championship is the one Brock is carrying. That is the one and only top champion. 

But, I do expect that they'll make Reigns defend his spot at Fast Lane. He will win of course, but the question is will they attempt to somehow get him over (and likely fail) or actually have HHH help him and turn him heel. Which I doubt.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First off, I don't believe anything about another brand split. WWE doesn't know how to a good brand split. You honestly want to see a 3 hour Raw every week with only half their roster? No thank you.

Anyways, my guess is Triple H will call out the fact Rock interfered on Roman's behalf before the match was over. Even though it's no DQ, Roman is anti authority, no pun intended. So, HHH will determine that he is not a worthy #1 contender.

Now what they do after that? No idea. Maybe a tournament to determine a new #1 contender. An Elimination Chamber. Maybe Reigns has to defend his #1 contendership in one on one match. Either way, I still think the result ends up with Reigns vs. Lesnar at Mania. But this there way to answer the criticism of the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



THANOS said:


> It's probably just HHH announcing Reigns vs Axel for RAW, because Axel never officially entered the match, hence the controversy fpalm fpalm.
> 
> If, by the off chance, it actually is something substantial, best case scenario is Reigns vs Bryan at Fast Lane for his #1 Contender Title shot since Bryan never officially lost the title. Then Bryan wins do to a distraction from Rollins, and we get Bryan/Lesnar and Rollins/Reigns at Mania. MUCH better card.


I like this option best.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

People don't like cena but want bryan to win the wwe title at back to back wm's....:banderas


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Not to get the hopes up of people who want this so badly...

... but what if...

... WWE returned to the TV-14 rating?

And subsequently they're reverting back to a privatized company where they're not at the mercy of sponsors and investors to water down the product anymore?

And they've reached a deal with the World Wildlife Fund to get the WWF name back!



Just a pipe dream, but it would sure as hell shake the company to its core.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

DG89 said:


> HHH just said on Smackdown that on RAW he will have an announcement that will shake the WWE to it's core.
> 
> So what could it possibly be?


*They're bringing back the Cruiserweight title for Daniel Bryan*


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan fighting Dolph Ziggler for a heavyweight title is one of the funniest things I've read on this forum.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

BeaSmith said:


> It's always the same thing why is everyone so obsessed with Daniel Bryan and instead of wanting something new they just keep wanting the same shit again and again!!! He just came back from injury he won the title last year and *had a terrible run* with a ridiculous supposedly scary Kane feud so why can't we have something new such hypocrisy zigglers been around for years and was always getting heat the same thing with Orton but now you flip flop and decide they are your WW3 saviours it's so repetitive and ignorant smarks trying to hijack shows and throwing hissy fits to get what they want which is the same shit on repeat again and again


Sweetheart, you're kind of missing the point. The fact is, last year D-Bry didn't get the run that everybody wanted. It was cut short due to injury. And - in case you haven't noticed - it isn't just the 'smarks' that wanted D-Bry to win the Rumble and take the title. For two years running, the entire Royal Rumble crowd has been vocally disappointed at the fact that their unanimous favourite didn't win the match. As for 'hijacking shows and throwing hissy fits', well, if they pay their money to go to the show, they've got every right to voice their displeasure when they feel they're being short-changed. It isn't the ballet, it isn't opera, it isn't theatre: it's professional wrestling and the audience has the right ... NAY! the DUTY ... to shout, yell, cheer, boo and scream all they damn well please. Don't like it? Turn down the volume!


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

How would they twist Daniel Bryan vs Reigns to make any slight logical sense? 

You won the rumble, but The Rock interfered so you're going 1 on 1 with Daniel Bryan who came in at number 9 and got eliminated at number 19 or whatever it was.


----------



## RandySavage (Jan 26, 2015)

A Royal Rumble replay. HaHa


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

RandySavage said:


> A Royal Rumble replay. HaHa


That would fit the "landscape changing" profile. Maybe they'll do it to kick off Wrestlemainia.

It would be hilarious is Reigns won it again.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it's about daniel bryan, unless it's the biggest swerve ever.

HHH on wwe.com talked about how everyone booed, how it was on espn, all the news. so it's definately daniel bryan, no one cared that the rock came down to the ring.

i do admit, if he goes that the controversy is that the rock interfered, wow talk about heat, but at the same time, i think that would really pissed allot of the fans off, and would be counterproductive.

my feeling is that it's going to be that DB got stripped of the title, never got his shot to win it when he returned, and now for the first time ever, the royal rumble winner is going to have a no. 1 contender's match at fast lane. of course the WWE hasnt been very logical with DB, so anything could happen really.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

HHH is going to announce that he is declaring Kofi Kingston the winner of the 2009 Elimination Chamber since Edge attacked him before the match and took his place.

In keeping with this decision, in 2020 Curtis Axel will be able to seek a remedy for not entering this year's Royal Rumble.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

It would just make no sense if it was about Daniel Bryan.

His elimination was so normal and was like the 11th one on the night. If they wanted some sort of insurance or something to go back on, they would have made it a controversial exit.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

It would make no sense for Triple H to give either Ziggler or Bryan a shot at the title.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

A tournament for no 1 contender !!!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



The Buryer said:


> Apparently they are bringing back two world titles again.


I don't like that at all. One title is all you need unless you make world title exclusive to smackdown imo. 1 suppirior title makes the whole thing better imo


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Since in this thread I saw 10000 of things that HHH will say/do I decided to add another 1 Lesnar vs Reigns vs Taker....


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Watch HHH's interview with Cole on WWE.com. It's about Curtis Axel 100% and it's gonna back fire and make Reigns get booed harder. Setting up a confrontation between Axel and Reigns to get heat on the Authority is tone deaf. How the hell will this get the fans behind Reigns? Stupid company is stupid.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

his announcement is HBK dropped the ball and now he will form an army by looking to...the KLIQ


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whatever it is I am sure it is underwhelming and will end up actually making crowd reactions worse for Reigns


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> People don't like cena but want bryan to win the wwe title at back to back wm's....:banderas


Yeah because Daniel Bryan has been doing it for 10 years... fpalm


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

The.Great.One said:


> *They're bringing back the Cruiserweight title for Daniel Bryan*


:lmao


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah because Daniel Bryan has been doing it for 10 years... fpalm


Oh that's alright then, they should just continue his monster push and have him go over every major name they have and use the underdog narrative as well. With luck we will have that at next years Mania as well.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

They could just give Reigns a kayfabe injury and say he can't main event mania, so they have a tournament to replace him. They could have him run over by a car or something. Could even turn it into an angle for later on down the road and use it to get some sympathy face reactions for Reigns.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

The.Great.One said:


> *They're bringing back the Cruiserweight title for Daniel Bryan*


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Daniel Guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has posted this already but, 

What if Bryan gets number 1 contender spot off Reigns in some way, has the title match at 'mania vs Lesnar, wins then Rollins cashes in on him and wins the belt? Maybe have Rollins screws Reigns in the No 1 contender match then have Reigns/Rollins at mania, Reigns wins then Seth has the last laugh winning the belt at the end of it instead of Reigns. Sort of what Chris Jericho did against Shawn Michaels at Unforgiven '08. 

PS - i'm not a fan of Bryan and i think Rollins will have the belt at the end of 'Mania no matter what.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

They teased it months ago and then they had a moment at the rumble. It's gonna be HHH v the Rock at wrestlemania. If the rock win reigns is in the main event and if hhh wins rollins is in the match.

Then rollins loses, brock gets a low blow from heyman and rollins cashes in and BAM his the new champion.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

McCringleberry said:


> Watch HHH's interview with Cole on WWE.com. It's about Curtis Axel 100% and it's gonna back fire and make Reigns get booed harder. Setting up a confrontation between Axel and Reigns to get heat on the Authority is tone deaf. How the hell will this get the fans behind Reigns? Stupid company is stupid.


Seriously, what makes you think it's about Axel? How do you came up with that conclusion? You are so clueless.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 announces he will do triple duty at Mania. First beats Sting, then the Rock, then puts himself in the main event, beating Brock and Roman for the title.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Thedinbych said:


> Oh that's alright then, they should just continue his monster push and have him go over every major name they have and use the underdog narrative as well. With luck we will have that at next years Mania as well.


This post is just stupid...I'm not a Bryan mark by any means, but any content w/ Bryan, is way more interesting, and relevant than what Cena does. Go over everybody with his "monster push"??Dude lost to Orton for the belt constantly, and even put over Wyatt, unlike Cena LOLZ. Bryan IS wrestling, so if you want body builders, doing choke holds for a few minutes at a time, go watch Roman Reigns highlights, so you can look forward to Lesnar/Goldberg 2.0 at this years WM.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Most likely something underwhelming. I expect him to announce a Roman vs Rollins number one contender's match or some tag team match with him as the special guest referee. Probably Cena/Reigns vs Big Show/Rollins with Reigns WM title shot on the line. Sting appears at the ppv to help Reigns win or something like that. I highly doubt that it's gonna be anything interesting at all. It would be cool if they brought back the WHC and announced a tournament to crown the new champ starting at Fast Lane and culminating at Mania but I doubt that happens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He is announcing since he cant get the job done, they are going to have Mark henry impregnate Steph with a boy, because THAT'S WHAT HE DO!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

hes removing reigns and putting seth in the main event with lesnar :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> hes removing reigns and putting seth in the main event with lesnar :mark:


I would buy Mania just for that. I hate they are giving him this heel 'I'm the future' just to get heat shit when it's obvious he is the future. :rollins


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.

Poll: Would Reigns have won without The Rock? | Exclusive WWE.com interview with Triple H

The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.

But what sort of announcement would “shake WWE to its core?” Is The Authority prepared to strip Reigns of his WrestleMania World Title Match against Brock Lesnar? Triple H did confirm to Reigns that he had won the match. Therefore, is it conceivable to remove him from the reward that has been promised him?

There are certainly other things that could be done. For instance, perhaps The King of Kings may decide to add another Superstar, or two, or three, to the World Title Match at the Showcase of the Immortals. If so, one has to wonder which competitor(s) is the most deserving: Kane? Big Show? The Authority’s golden boy, Seth Rollins? Even Curtis Axel is making claims that he was never officially eliminated from the contest, since Erick Rowan attacked him before he reached the ring.

And what of punishment for The Rock himself? While The Great One is by no means a weekly staple in WWE, would Triple H dare close the door on the People’s Champion, banning him from future WWE appearances? Might he even ban him from a future WWE Hall of Fame induction?

Could Triple H go so far as to make Reigns defend his No. 1 contender position, teaming with The Rock against Big Show & Kane at WWE Fast Lane?

The possibilities are endless. But, whatever it is, it will certainly give “Stone Cold” Steve Austin a lot to talk about, when he welcomes WWE’s COO onto his podcast, Monday after Raw on WWE Network.

Tune in to Monday Night Raw, live on USA Network at 8/7c, to hear Triple H’s monumental message!



I just want to say that I am loving what WWE is doing right now with main event level product. Do I love Roman Reigns - no, of course not, who could? But... do I love Brock Lesnar - HELL YES! Am I glad that Cena is no longer world champion and potentially out of the world title picture for a while - HELL YES! Do I love Seth Rollins - HELL YES! Would I be fine with seeing him added into the World Title match blatantly by HHH on Raw much to the anger of Roman, Rock, Heyman.... SURE! I don't think it is the best idea to have a second Wrestlemania in a row main evented by a triple threat match, but with the momentum of the triple threat we saw at Royal Rumble, and the sheer awesomeness of getting to see Rollins in the main event, continuing the heat between him and Lesnar and adding a much more visible, on-going feud to the Road To Wrestlemania between Rollins/Authority and Reigns/Rock - HELL YES!

Now... I just wanted to say a few things about the WWE webpage and what it says... Seems like there is ALOT of stuff in there about the Rock. Either this is desperate marketing and promotion of a talent they think will increase ratings but with no real plan to use him, or they legitimately plan to use him heavily in some angle... So, makes me wonder how the hell they plan to use him at all if they are already planning Sting/HHH power struggle at Mania. Really weird, and hard to interpret.... 

Also, isn't strange how desperate the wording of 'For instance, perhaps The King of Kings may decide to add another Superstar, or two, or three, to the World Title Match at the Showcase of the Immortals.' - all of it is very weird.

Having read that press release it definitely seems like whatever the announcement is is by no means a small announcement with no repercussions. The Authority essentially at this point can only make a shocking, huge and heel motivated announcement if this is how WWE is building it up.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

He is announcing that he is going to make DDP, Reigns personal trainer. That they feel DDP Yoga is the best way to elevate Reign's cardio.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I keep saying it, make 3 stars:

Babyface Dean Ambrose
Heel Roman Reigns
Tweener Seth Rollins
Brock fucking Lesnar

fatal four way at Mania.

Dean wins something at Fast Lane that gets him in. Seth decides to use his briefcase to be in the match.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

THA_WRESTER said:


> This post is just stupid...I'm not a Bryan mark by any means, but any content w/ Bryan, is way more interesting, and relevant than what Cena does. Go over everybody with his "monster push"??Dude lost to Orton for the belt constantly, and even put over Wyatt, unlike Cena LOLZ. *Bryan IS wrestling*, so if you want body builders, doing choke holds for a few minutes at a time, go watch Roman Reigns highlights, so you can look forward to Lesnar/Goldberg 2.0 at this years WM.


Bryan is wrestling? Jesus fucking Christ, when people make such asinine statements it's barely worth responding but given the level of stupidity on show it just warrants a reponse. Daniel Bryan has been subject to one the biggest pushes in recent years, the man has barely been pinned clean since he started his singles run, it started with the weak link angle whereby he went over the likes of Orton, Kane and Sheamus clean on Raw which then culminated in him going over Cena, the face of the company, at the second biggest show of the year. That was then followed by a push pull authority angle whereby they protected at all times (he was never pinned cleaned) and it took a whole faction to take him down and they had to cheat to do that. That angle culminated in Bryan beating every single member of that group, absolutely massive names in the business on the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania in a single night for the main belt. Now tell me, engage your brain for once, in what possible way could all of that been construed as the company not supporting him or holding him back? That is called perfect baby face booking, they firstly built him up as a credible threat and then put him in an underdog/heel faction angle whereby despite odds he overcame them. Now any one with half a brain can see and yet so many brainless marks on here cannot. The point with respect to Cena is that so many take issue with the way that he is booked but yet seemingly such booking is perfectly acceptable when it comes to their favourite wrestlers.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

These big announcements are starting to get a bit like Dixie carters big announcements pure and utter nonsense I'm expecting something dreadful tbh.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Maybe Triple H will say: "As Roman Reigns couldn't win the Royal Rumble without the help of The Rock, we - the Authority - have decided to book Roman Reigns against The Rock in a #1 Contender's match at Fast Lane because, well, that's what's best for business!"


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

He's announcing he's getting a nose reduction


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

as ridiculous as it sounds,maybe he'l announce they'l re-do the Rumble at RAW... sounds totally something they would do atleast.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

Honestly, I see no way shape or form that Triple H's announcement will have any drastic impact on the WrestleMania match not being Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns. Based on the language Triple H used in his SmackDown promo, it's clear that WWE will not be forced to change their plans this time.

At best, this could lead to a Roman Reigns heel turn and a Lesnar face turn, which for my money, doesn't change my lack of interest in that match one iota. At worst, he'll say that since Curtis Axel never officially entered the Royal Rumble, therein lies your controversy. It's a classic WWE bait and switch/troll tactic.

Don't buy the hype, people. This announcement will be nothing.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 30, 2015)

triple h saying something about how roman will have to earn his spot again only for sting to appear to say hes sick of the authority and hes gonna put a stop to it


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

How sad is it that the one thing WWE used to get right (Wrestlemania season) they can't even do anymore?

The company is really and truly at an all time low. In all my years as a fan I can't remember a time where they were so corporate or where they had managed to create so much genuine HATE and hostility from fans. WWE is getting "X-Pac Heat" LOL. Those Rumble boos were not just for Reigns, but for WWE as a company. 

God I wish everyone would cancel the network like I did. It's the only thing that will create any change...or simply sink the company. I'd accept either outcome. I'm getting so much more out of New Japan's streaming network.


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Sending Raw back to 2 hours and doing a brand split according to a source that is in no way close to the company and that is in fact me.

Not really that would be too obvious and too good for business.

I predict they'll do a Royal Rumble redo to dertimine another contender to Lesnar setting up a triple threat at mania. 

Then we'll all get excited and tune in and it will be paced better than the original rumble (you know like a match that makes sense with a good Kofi spot where he gets swung by Cesaro to the outside of the ring but then he turns into a boomerang and just flys around the arena then flys back in without his feet touching the ground only to be eliminated by a forearm from Jack Swagger) 

Bryan will eliminate 13 superstars the crowd will be on fire then they'll play Kanes music without the fireworks (because violin music is super distracting) then Bryan will go "oh I wonder what that could be because he forgot everyones music when he did a headbutt off a forklift then John Cena will eliminate him to win the Redo-Rumble. John Cena will be surprise entrant number 31 because the 30 spot needs to go to somebody who currently doesn't have a storyline or any sort of angle in WWE (I'm guessing it will Cameron or Rosa Mendez)

And then we'll have the live podcast that you can see on the WWE Network for $9.99 ($15.05 if you live in England) and Steve Austin will speak to Triple H for an hour about their run as the "The Two Man Power Trip" back in the good ole days of rasslin.

"And that's not best but 'bysmal." Will officially become the tagline of WWE.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Reigns v The Authority shall commence.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think he will announce that Roman is defending Rumble spot vs. Rollins at Fast Lane. Meh.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

DG89 said:


> HHH just said on Smackdown that on RAW he will have an announcement that will shake the WWE to it's core.
> 
> So what could it possibly be?
> 
> Part of me is feeling like Fast Lane has been rebooked to be a tournament for the title shot at WM.


I really hope it is the return of or the creation of the WWE World Championship title, and the WWE Cruiserweight Championship title, but then this would mean the eventual merger of the I.C Championship with the return of the World title.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I expect it to be something totally underwhelming. Nothing as major as adding someone to the title match or splitting the titles.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

JAROTO said:


> Seriously, what makes you think it's about Axel? How do you came up with that conclusion? You are so clueless.


HHH saying he re-watched the rumble match and what took place was just not right. Combine that with Axel's tweets (more specifically WWE not telling him to stop) and it seems obvious. And the insult was unnecessary and makes you look pathetic. If it is about Axel, I'm sure you'll have the integrity to offer an apology immediately after Raw, right? I won't hold my breath.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

McCringleberry said:


> HHH saying he re-watched the rumble match and what took place was just not right. Combine that with Axel's tweets (more specifically WWE not telling him to stop) and it seems obvious. And the insult was unnecessary and makes you look pathetic. If it is about Axel, I'm sure you'll have the integrity to offer an apology immediately after Raw, right? I won't hold my breath.


I would not be surprised if it did turn out to be something involving involving Axel because A) like you said it's been continually played up no twitter, and B) WWE likes to troll their own fans (for some reason) and nothing would be trollier than saying you've got a huge announcement about the Royal Rumble, and that that announcement is Curits Axel will fight Brock Lesnar next week or some shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

It will be him announcing Rollins vs. Reigns for Fast Lane, I tell ya.

HHH kept praising the 3-way match and especially Rollins' performance. + Rollins & Lesnar still seem to have some beef. HHH will announce that if Rollins beats Reigns at Fast Lane, then it will be Lesnar defending against Rollins at Mania.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Daniel Bryan in a Triple Threat Hell in a Cell Pudding Match! :grin2:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

antdvda said:


> Dumb argument. The reason you see smaller guys beat bigger guys is when the smaller guy is more skilled.
> 
> In this case it is completely not true.
> 
> That is why they have weight classes in combat sports.


There's a reason why the "David vs Golliath" storyline always works. That's my point, just because someone "looks" bigger, it doesn't mean crap all . Remember, this is pro wrestling if booked correctly people aren't going to complain.

This is pro wrestling, this isn't a combat sport there are no "weight classes" because lets be honest here there'd only be 2-4 guys who could be "heavyweights". Also, fighters move from weight classes , definitely in boxing where guys hold belts in 4-5 "different" weight classes. There have been more than enough guys who fight at weight classes they shouldn't.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Wait for it........


























Kane vs Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania. The biggest rivalry in WWE history ends at Mania.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am pretty sure is going to be another attempt to put Reigns over someone, or a group of people. The Cena Booking is on full blast right now


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

> There's a reason why the "David vs Golliath" storyline always works.


It doesn't always work, if you beat goliath too many times he's a jobber. There's a time and place to do it.

Besides, if it always work, why doesn't UFC do it?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Wait for it........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way Cena and Orton are done yet.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

A Staph Infection will be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

McCringleberry said:


> HHH saying he re-watched the rumble match and what took place was just not right. Combine that with Axel's tweets (more specifically WWE not telling him to stop) and it seems obvious. And the insult was unnecessary and makes you look pathetic. If it is about Axel, I'm sure you'll have the integrity to offer an apology immediately after Raw, right? I won't hold my breath.


he also said it was talk about on espn, the only person who got talked about on espn, time, et al, was bryan.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh i so hope bryan faces reigns at fast lane and gets speared in 18 seconds, oh the meltdowns would be glorious


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HHH is about to make announcement when bryan comes to ring demanding a title shot as he never lost his title as he was injured.

Bryan goes on to say he is entitled to a rematch *crowd goes nuts* YES YES YES

HHH says that if he wants a shot he will have to earn it which brings him to his annoucement : 

AT FAST LANE A CHAMPIONSHIP 30 min SCAMBLE MATCH will take place. BRYAN VS AMBROSE VS ZIGGLER VS WYATT VS BIG SHOW VS KANE. And the winner.....will be added to the main event of wrestlemania!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

HHH will announce Taylor Swift is a Daniel Bryan fan


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> HHH is about to make announcement when bryan comes to ring demanding a title shot as he never lost his title as he was injured.
> 
> Bryan goes on to say he is entitled to a rematch *crowd goes nuts* YES YES YES
> 
> ...


GO KANE, and i am dead serious


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

For those who say that nobody could believe Bryan could ever beat Lesnar, remember just a few years ago they had Rey Mysterio regularly beating Big Show which is even more unrealistic. 

I mean Big Show probably took shits that weighed more than Mysterio.

WWE could easily book Bryan over Lesnar and, since Bryan does have in ring skills, the match might not look as unbelievable as the Show/Mysterio matches. I mean really, a 619 can beat a giant? Mysterio on top of Show looked like a gnat trying to fuck an elephant.

I suspect that HHH will have a match for RR with Axel at least, maybe a handicap match with some Authority fodder in it. Also, having a title belt that can be defended wouldn't be all that bad an idea. I mean how often do you see legitimate title defenses of the IC or US titles? Not often.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

McCringleberry said:


> HHH saying he re-watched the rumble match and what took place was just not right. Combine that with Axel's tweets (more specifically WWE not telling him to stop) and it seems obvious. And the insult was unnecessary and makes you look pathetic. If it is about Axel, I'm sure you'll have the integrity to offer an apology immediately after Raw, right? I won't hold my breath.


HHH showed the controversial footage on SD and showed the Rock helping Roman. It's obviously related to that. And I will apology if it's Axel. Won't have a problem.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

The Steven Seagal said:


> GO KANE, and i am dead serious



I only added kane/bigshow in my match idea so they can try and cost bryan the match  cant stand "corporate kane"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> I only added kane/bigshow in my match idea so they can try and cost bryan the match  cant stand "corporate kane"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well i am his fan, and i am Steven Seagal, so i win.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> HHH is about to make announcement when bryan comes to ring demanding a title shot as he never lost his title as he was injured.
> 
> Bryan goes on to say he is entitled to a rematch *crowd goes nuts* YES YES YES
> 
> ...


That would contradict his RAW interview. He already accepted he failed and Roman capitalized the opportunity.

And honestly having another triple threat at WM would suck.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

First post here.

I think the announcement will be something along the lines of a Fast Lane match involving Reigns losing his spot at WrestleMania. They may even pull an elimination chamber match. Whatever happens, I see them stacking the deck against Reigns to try and get the crowd back behind him and finally accept that he's going to fight Lesnar at WM.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

To a lot of us that would just be more trolling.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Zayniac said:


> To a lot of us that would just be more trolling.


Problem is you can't please everyone. If they came out and fired Reigns on the spot, there would be thousands of internet fans happy...but what about the other thousands that are actual Reigns fans, looking forward to the Reigns/Lesnar match? WWE is damned if they do, and damned if they don't.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> Problem is you can't please everyone. If they came out and fired Reigns on the spot, there would be thousands of internet fans happy...but what about the other thousands that are actual Reigns fans, looking forward to the Reigns/Lesnar match?


I'd wager about 90% of the idiots who actually cheer Reigns are also Bryan fans since practically everyone seems to like Bryan. They'll get over it as they enjoy Bryan being put into Roman's spot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> I'd wager about 90% of the idiots who actually cheer Reigns are also Bryan fans since practically everyone seems to like Bryan. They'll get over it as they enjoy Bryan being put into Roman's spot.


I don't think Bryan would take it if it happened that way.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There are two different DB fans: those that lose sleep over his booking and those that don't. There are tons of fans that chant YES, but they don't really care either way about this booking. Remember that complete no sell by the Dallas crowd when he lost to Bray?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> There are two different DB fans: those that lose sleep over his booking and those that don't. There are tons of fans that chant YES, but they don't really care either way about this booking. Remember that complete no sell by the Dallas crowd when he lost to Bray?


Love how you brought 2 different situations and try to make it as if it were their one and the same.


----------



## Drunken.ECW.Fan. (Jan 31, 2015)

I know it's completely irrelevant because the announcement obviously will have to do with the royal rumble outcome.. but wouldn't it be awesome if he brought back the hardcore title. Then build up a match between bubba ray and ambrose at mania.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Bait and switch. I doubt it has to do with Daniel Bryan, I sure wish it does though.

Most likely some troll bull shit.

Many reports have stated WWE is sticking with Reigns and probably going to have *Bryan open Wrestlemania* :allen1


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's probably just some shitty host to wrestlemania. Unless it's to do with the main event and bryan I don't really give a shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheRealFunkman said:


> Bait and switch. I doubt it has to do with Daniel Bryan, I sure wish it does though.
> 
> Most likely some troll bull shit.
> 
> Many reports have stated WWE is sticking with Reigns and probably going to have *Bryan open Wrestlemania* :allen1


But you have to admit it'd be insanely hilarious if Bryan's match went on first, and then the entire crowd just left afterwards. It'd never happen, but just thinking about the reaction it would give WWE is great.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



checkcola said:


> Smackdown becomes the home of Bryan/Dolph/Dean/Ryback/Wyatt
> 
> 
> 
> RAW can be the home of John Cena, Reigns, Big Show, Kane



I'm down with this!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SamQuincy (Jan 4, 2015)

I think they will do another Royal Rumble


----------



## Suplexmania (Jan 31, 2015)

First post here 

Well, since it's rumored that the WWE thinks that Bryan's only over because of the YES chant and not his in ring performance, I guess HHH will come up with a really intelligent thing.

He'll take away the chant and since Bryan used No before that, he'll now have to enter the ring with "Maybe" chants while shrugging his shoulders... :lol

Anyways, I doubt it's going to be all that big of a thing and I also don't see them adding Bryan to yet another ME at WM thanks to booking like crap during the Royal Rumble.

Most likely it's going to be something to make Reigns look strong or whatever...


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the announcement is for a match at Fastlane, where the Winner will be the number one contender to the Winner of the match after WrestleMania.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know after that Michael Cole interview, I really fear that all this is gonna lead to a Reigns vs. Axel #1 Contender's match on Raw. Just one big troll. Now why they would do that? No idea. I mean, the only thing it will do is get even more heat on Roman. And unless they want him to go heel, I don't see the point.

Since Reigns already beat Big Show, I doubt they do that match again for Fast Lane, though it wouldn't surprise me if they did a gimmick match. So, my thought is that they will put his #1 contendership on the line on the PPV in some fashion. In the end, I don't think any of it matters. Reigns will still win and face Lesnar at Mania. Even if he gets booed out of the building. At least if that happens, they could turn him heel and take advantage of the heat.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fat neckbeards still complaining,even though Trips said he will adress the issues,classic dumb smark neckbeard mentality,what's the matter ,still mad that your crappy little online campaign didn't work,i bet it's crushing to you that you aren't that significant after all .


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> There are two different DB fans: those that lose sleep over his booking and those that don't. There are tons of fans that chant YES, but they don't really care either way about this booking. Remember that complete no sell by the Dallas crowd when he lost to Bray?


This^.

I'd wager the majority of the yes chanters at live events don't care how he's booked.

Back to HHH's announcement, I don't see how it would involve putting Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, or anyone else into the main event at WrestleMania. It wouldn't make sense. All of those guys were eliminated fairly. And I don't see WWE purposely trolling fans with a Curtis Axel announcement especially if their intention is to get as much heat off of Reigns by WrestleMania. So I think it's quite possible that there is another Rumble match added at Fast Lane. Might not be 30 guys, could be 20, but I think they'll do another one and have Reigns enter at #1 . They're going to try to do everything they can to get the Authority heat on Reigns like they did to Bryan last year, IMO. A new Rumble would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But you have to admit it'd be insanely hilarious if Bryan's match went on first, and then the entire crowd just left afterwards. It'd never happen, but just thinking about the reaction it would give WWE is great.


That would suck for everyone else, but it sure would be fucking hilarious.

And a big "Wow!" moment if tens of thousands just walked off.


----------



## mtkad (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm guessing this will happen. Triple H will address the Rumble, blaming Sting, as he is the cause of Ziggler, Rowan & Ryback returning. Then he'll say if Sting hadn't done that there would be no controversy blah blah blah, then set up some stipulated match for fast lane.

He's a heel for pete's sake! He'll be sticking to the "best for business" stuff.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

fpalm at some of the guesses here. H made it pretty clear that the announcement has to do with the Rumble's controversial ending. I don't know what it might be, but if its something that leads to someone like Bryan getting into the mix... :mark: I know, going to the well once too often and all, but really, what else can they do?



The Boy Wonder said:


> There are two different DB fans: those that lose sleep over his booking and those that don't. There are tons of fans that chant YES, but they don't really care either way about this booking. *Remember that complete no sell by the Dallas crowd when he lost to Bray?*


That was only because at that point, it looked like Bryan was actually a solid contender to win the Rumble and that one loss on an episode of Raw wasn't gonna determine the mainevent of the biggest show of the year. Also, with Kane's interference in that bout, it looked like it was only to add to the buildup to their match on Smackdown the following Thursday where Bryan had to fight for his spot in the Rumble match (which also added to the fact that it looked like Bryan had a chance, since not every wrestler goes through matches to save their Rumble spots).


----------



## BeaSmith (Dec 20, 2014)

Peter Venkman said:


> Sweetheart, you're kind of missing the point. The fact is, last year D-Bry didn't get the run that everybody wanted. It was cut short due to injury. And - in case you haven't noticed - it isn't just the 'smarks' that wanted D-Bry to win the Rumble and take the title. For two years running, the entire Royal Rumble crowd has been vocally disappointed at the fact that their unanimous favourite didn't win the match. As for 'hijacking shows and throwing hissy fits', well, if they pay their money to go to the show, they've got every right to voice their displeasure when they feel they're being short-changed. It isn't the ballet, it isn't opera, it isn't theatre: it's professional wrestling and the audience has the right ... NAY! the DUTY ... to shout, yell, cheer, boo and scream all they damn well please. Don't like it? Turn down the volume!


Is that seriously the best you got and I ain't your sweetheart!!!If you don't like what's been given to you don't watch/buy tickets!!Come back after Wrestlemania


----------



## BeaSmith (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*

It was shit that whole Kane storyline and involving Brie was a bunch of crap!


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



BeaSmith said:


> It was shit that whole Kane storyline and involving Brie was a bunch of crap!


It's his own fault for agreeing to do the stupid storylines. Do you think Triple H, The Rock, Austin, CM Punk, John Cena etc. would have agreed to do storylines that make them look like shit immediately after career defining moments?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

It will be announced that Daniel Bryan is Triple H's bastard son


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably that The Rock will be the special guest referee in the Reigns-Lesnar match or something stupid like that.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> fpalm at some of the guesses here (...) but if its something that leads to someone like Bryan getting into the mix...



This is humour good people.


Especially since they specifically said this won't happen under any circumstance and Bryan already has a match locked-in.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> This is humour good people.
> 
> 
> Especially since they specifically said this won't happen under any circumstance and Bryan already has a match locked-in.


1) Their have been dirtsheet reports saying the WWE are sticking to Lesnar-Reigns at Mania but dirtsheets say a lot of things, not always true.

2) And card subject to change.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

*What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Triple H was talking about this controversy surrounding the Rumble, but I'm unsure what this controversy is.

Does anybody know what the controversy is and does anybody have any ideas or predictions about what will happen on Raw?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

I don't know what the kayfabe controversy is supposed to be..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

The controversy is that The Rock was an illegal outside interference that led to Roman winning the match. Without him, there was no guarantee Roman had it won.

Then there's Axel. And the crowd being fully behind Bryan and calling WWE out on it.

So there's a bunch to touch on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Probably something to do with Axel, so we'll get Axel vs Reigns on Raw or maybe even at Fast Lane.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

The controversy is Axel never getting eliminated and therefore winning the Royal Rumble. It will be corrected by Triple H nullifying Reigns's win and setting up Axel vs. Lesnar in a 30 minute iron man match at WrestleMania.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

I think HHH will just say that maybe Reigns couldn't have won without the help of The Rock. Then he announces Rollins vs. Reigns as the ME of Fast Lane, and if Reigns loses, Rollins gets his spot in the WM ME against Lesnar.

Meh.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> The controversy is Axel never getting eliminated and therefore winning the Royal Rumble. It will be corrected by Triple H nullifying Reigns's win and setting up Axel vs. Lesnar in a 30 minute iron man match at WrestleMania.


But I thought if you never made it to the ring before the other entrant you were eliminated. If that isn't a rule then why didn't the people who never made it down in time never get a chance against the real winner?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Rules don't apply to The Axeman.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

The controversy is Daniel Bryan getting eliminated early and Reigns winning the Rumble


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Reign Man said:


> But I thought if you never made it to the ring before the other entrant you were eliminated. If that isn't a rule then why didn't the people who never made it down in time never get a chance against the real winner?


Because WWE doesn't stick to their own rules. Its stupid but they have a reputation for it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

I think it'll have something to do with Curtis Axel. Technically, he wasn't eliminated.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Olivia Pope said:


> I think it'll have something to do with Curtis Axel. Technically, he wasn't eliminated.


Well, Axel is a third generation superstar.

How about Brock v Reigns v Axel? :vince2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



NastyYaffa said:


> I think HHH will just say that maybe Reigns couldn't have won without the help of The Rock. Then he announces Rollins vs. Reigns as the ME of Fast Lane, and if Reigns loses, Rollins gets his spot in the WM ME against Lesnar.
> 
> Meh.


They'll probably do a Triple Threat match with Reigns, Show and Kane. :ugh2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Olivia Pope said:


> I think it'll have something to do with Curtis Axel. Technically, he wasn't eliminated.


Your avatar is excellent. 

It will probably be Axel because WWE is trolling the legit anger of the masses.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> The controversy is Axel never getting eliminated and therefore winning the Royal Rumble. It will be corrected by Triple H nullifying Reigns's win and setting up Axel vs. Lesnar in a 30 minute iron man match at WrestleMania.


So what your saying is Paul Heyman Guy Vs. Paul Heyman Guy!? :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

HHH will probably say that Reigns needed help from The Rock to win the Rumble. It's likely that he will force Reigns to put his title shot on the line.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> So what your saying is Paul Heyman Guy Vs. Paul Heyman Guy!? :mark:












The Beast vs. The Beard


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

There is no controversy. Triple H is trying to create some buzz for RAW.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Chrome said:


> They'll probably do a Triple Threat match with Reigns, Show and Kane. :ugh2


There should be a petition organised to get you to remove those creepy fucking gifs as your sig. I hate scrolling down and being ambushed with Japan style weirdo activity. They aren't even nice feet.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> This is humour good people.
> 
> 
> Especially since they specifically said this won't happen under any circumstance and Bryan already has a match locked-in.





STEVIE SWAG said:


> I know, going to the well once too often and all, but really, what else can they do?


If only you read the very next sentence. And I'm very well aware of those reports, hence the 'someone like', as in if not Bryan, some other crowd favorite who could save the mainevent from being shat on. 

Also, locked in? Some reports say he was scheduled to face Sheamus, while some say its Ziggler solely based on a report off a Twitter exchange. Nothing's 'locked in' really.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

They're just completely breaking kayfabe now. 

Unless they're talking about Axel there is no controversy.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Maybe we can see some Curtis Axel vs Roman Reigns at Fast Lane. The crowd deserves a good show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Curtis Axel's time is NOW.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*We've had so many red-herrings from Dixie Carter with similar quotes that I have little hope for this. Bonus is WWE will 99% come through with something decent.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Doverio said:


> There should be a petition organised to get you to remove those creepy fucking gifs as your sig. I hate scrolling down and being ambushed with Japan style weirdo activity. They aren't even nice feet.


Brother use adblock or just turn off sigs. It's not hard.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Insert Axel into the Wrestlemania main event... Mania is saved.

:vince2


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

If the controversy is that Reigns couldn't win the Rumble without The Rock, then shouldn't Rusev be the guy getting a second chance?

When Big Show and Kane were eliminated Reigns et al thought he had won the Rumble. Until after The Rock and Reigns took care of Big Shiw/Kane, then did Rusev return inside the ring.

Any other narrative, besides the aforementioned and Curtis Axel, makes no sense. Bryan, Wyatt, Ambrose, and Ziggler were fairly eliminated in the world of kayfabe. Honestly, I wouldn't mind if WWE took this opportunity to take negative reactions to the Rumble to make a star out of Axel.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*


















https://twitter.com/realcurtisaxel

#JusticeForAxel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH 

* HUNTER HYPES HOGWASH*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

It's probably going to be something retarded like Curtis Axel wasn't properly eliminated. HHH i'm sure will wind up the audience about Daniel Bryan and then say the bigger injustice was Curtis Axel didn't properly get his chance. Then he'll schedule a match between Roman and him where Roman will flatten him under two minutes and then we wont see Curtis for months until he is future endeavored. I will LOL but then shake my fucking head.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

On WWE.com they had an article about his announcement and said that the controversy HHH was talking about was "obviously" the Rock getting involved in the Rumble. Read from that what you will...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Chrome said:


> Brother use adblock or just turn off sigs. It's not hard.


I am considering getting a foot gif to show my solidarity with you.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't care?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Overcomer said:


> It's probably going to be something retarded like Curtis Axel wasn't properly eliminated. HHH i'm sure will wind up the audience about Daniel Bryan and then say the bigger injustice was Curtis Axel didn't properly get his chance. Then he'll schedule a match between Roman and him where Roman will flatten him under two minutes and then we wont see Curtis for months until he is future endeavored. I will LOL but then shake my fucking head.


Yeah, seriously what is worse? The Genesis of McGillicutty or Th Advent of Roman Reigns?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

I've been thinking how the WWE can swing this to their way. And what HHH might say. It's a long shot. 

I don't think the controversy will be Axel.

He could flip it as Roman Reigns didn't enter the ring out of the tunnel or ramp. Therefore Roman Reigns is disqualified.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I am considering getting a foot gif to show my solidarity with you.


Cody and I already have one, you should definitely join the party. (Y)


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> If only you read the very next sentence. And I'm very well aware of those reports, hence the 'someone like', as in if not Bryan, some other crowd favorite who could save the mainevent from being shat on.
> 
> Also, locked in? Some reports say he was scheduled to face Sheamus, while some say its Ziggler solely based on a report off a Twitter exchange. Nothing's 'locked in' really.


The fact that you 'faceplamed' at the suggestions and then mentioned the only thing that's 100% not going to happen (neither should it) was pretty funny to me. Especially since the sentence after that you admitted it would be pretty repetitive.

And a Sheamus/Ziggler vs Bryan match is infinitely more likely than Bryan appearing in the title picture this year.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

There's no chance but it would be nice for Reigns to turn heel if they somehow try to say he never earned his title shot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Chrome said:


> Cody and I already have one, you should definitely join the party. (Y)


I am only reticent because I am happy with my current one. I'll probably just go post in the group discussion thread. I am solidly with you in spirit but if I found a good one, I might do it for a little while.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Where do you people find all this feet tickling crap? Is there like a show that women sign up to, to have their feet trapped and tickled or is this some sort of fetish porn?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*





I like this guys idea.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

triple h is going to reveal that he has been sting the whole time. add a wig and facepaint and there u go, he will shock the universe


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Is it wrong that I hope they lost hope in Reigns, after that colossal failure at the Rumble?

What if Hunter came out and said that because of the Rock's interference, Reigns win is irrelevent so there'll be Elimination Chamber at Fast Lane to decide who gets the title shot at Lesnar and Bryan wins.

The buys for Fast Lane would go through the roof and Bryan will save WM for the second time in a row. Or..we'll probably get Big Show vs Reigns in the main event >.<


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



NastyYaffa said:


> I think HHH will just say that maybe Reigns couldn't have won without the help of The Rock. Then he announces Rollins vs. Reigns as the ME of Fast Lane, and if Reigns loses, Rollins gets his spot in the WM ME against Lesnar.
> 
> Meh.


They really want Rollins to turn face then.

Even though Roman will win (trying to get the crowd on his side).


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Is it wrong that I hope they lost hope in Reigns, after that colossal failure at the Rumble?
> 
> What if Hunter came out and said that because of the Rock's interference, Reigns win is irrelevent so there'll be Elimination Chamber at Fast Lane to decide who gets the title shot at Lesnar and Bryan wins.
> 
> The buys for Fast Lane would go through the roof and Bryan will save WM for the second time in a row. Or..we'll probably get Big Show vs Reigns in the main event >.<


That's what I hope too man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Reign Man said:


> Where do you people find all this feet tickling crap? Is there like a show that women sign up to, to have their feet trapped and tickled or is this some sort of fetish porn?


It's a fetish. You'll understand it when you get older.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

It won't have anything to do with Axel, If he even worked a match on raw I would be surprised.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

My guess is some sort of fan/internet/IWC title they can put on Ziggler, Ambrose, Bryan, Ryder etc to shut fans up and still push Vince's toyboys for the real title.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I am only reticent because I am happy with my current one. I'll probably just go post in the group discussion thread. I am solidly with you in spirit but if I found a good one, I might do it for a little while.


Who is that in your sig ?


----------



## The Rusk (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> There's no chance but it would be nice for Reigns to turn heel if they somehow try to say he never earned his title shot.


I was waiting for Reigns to say "IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT TIME IT IS!". Definitely had some traces of The Rock in that promo.

Turning Reigns heel would be the best thing for the company and Reigns right now. He is definitely not going to get over as a face as it stands right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Doverio said:


> Who is that in your sig ?


Lana Del Rey


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



> The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.#
> 
> The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.


from wwe.com

:ti :ti


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



NastyYaffa said:


> I like this guys idea.


Fucking ingenius idea.

Bryan vs Lesnar
Rock vs Reigns
Sting vs Triple H

Triple main events


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> The fact that you 'faceplamed' at the suggestions and then mentioned the only thing that's 100% not going to happen (neither should it) was pretty funny to me. Especially since the sentence after that you admitted it would be pretty repetitive.
> 
> And a Sheamus/Ziggler vs Bryan match is infinitely more likely than Bryan appearing in the title picture this year.


The facepalm was directed to posts like the one right above mine (edit: not the post above this one lol, talking about my first post in the thread), where the guy guessed that this would be about Sting, while Hunter had clearly addressed the Sting issue separately and said that the announcement had to do with the controversial ending of the Royal Rumble match. 

Aand like I said, hence the _'someone like'_, Bryan just being the logical choice. And while I did say it would be repetitive, I also added how there would be no other way to save that mainevent apart from adding a fan favorite to it (if they're sticking to their current plan of a face Reigns going over a heel Brock, that is.)

You should try reading posts like entirely the next time, y'know.

Looks likely? Maybe. But Bryan/Sheamus looked likelier than Bryan/'tista/ Orton the night after last year's Rumble as well. Didn't mean it was 'locked in' though.



Braylyt said:


> (neither should it)


I know I should've just ignored your post after this, but eh.


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Doverio said:


> There should be a petition organised to get you to remove those creepy fucking gifs as your sig. I hate scrolling down and being ambushed with Japan style weirdo activity. They aren't even nice feet.


So what would you class as a nice foot? 

Personally I would go for minimal toe hair, minimal fungus and painted nails.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



thedeparted_94 said:


> Fucking ingenius idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like sound of that 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

The "controversy" is that the WWE is pushing a guy that nobody wants to see on top so they are faux-addressing that issue by making it seem like this whole thing is planned and they know what they are doing when they really don't. 

I don't think Axel will have much to do with it. If they wanted to create a "controversy" over somebody that wasn't eliminated they would've picked somebody more prominent than _Curtis Fucking Axel_.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



> The WWE Universe is buzzing following WWE COO Triple H’s statement on Thursday SmackDown LIVE, in which he said he would make a major announcement this Monday on Raw at 8/7c concerning Sunday’s Royal Rumble Match controversy.#
> 
> The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.


lol this morons.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



Trifektah said:


> The "controversy" is that the WWE is pushing a guy that nobody wants to see on top so they are faux-addressing that issue by making it seem like this whole thing is planned and they know what they are doing when they really don't.
> 
> I don't think Axel will have much to do with it. If they wanted to create a "controversy" over somebody that wasn't eliminated they would've picked somebody more prominent than _Curtis Fucking Axel_.


Eh I wouldn't put it past them to do something like that. They love to troll the fans and give Axel more opportunities than he deserves just because of who his dad was. Giving this controversy to Axel would be vintage WWE.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

T'Challa said:


> They're just completely breaking kayfabe now.
> 
> Unless they're talking about Axel there is no controversy.


The Crowd booing because thier Guy wasn't booked to win the Rumble is breaking Kayfabe.


If we live in Kayfabe Land the crowd wouldn't be angry Bryan got eliminated, they would be sad. They would be Angry at Rusev and Wyatt for eliminated thier favorite wrestler.


----------



## dr.TRE_62688 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



NastyYaffa said:


> I think HHH will just say that maybe Reigns couldn't have won without the help of The Rock. Then he announces Rollins vs. Reigns as the ME of Fast Lane, and if Reigns loses, Rollins gets his spot in the WM ME against Lesnar.


One could only hope. I suggested something to that effect on another thread.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Something with Axel not being eliminated.


My theory?


HHH announces Reigns will have to face...Axel comes out, prematurely celebrates HHH correcting the controversy. HHH looks at him crazy, Authority attacks him, Rollins curb stomps him on the briefcase.


HHH then says he was gonna announce Reigns vs. Axel at Fast Lane to see who goes on to face Brock at WM. But, it appears Axel might not be cleared to compete, so they're replacing him in the match with Rollins, making it Reigns vs. Rollins.


Of course, Reigns wins but this is where Orton comes back and costs Rollins the match, which sets up Orton vs. Rollins at WM.


My gut tells me this is exactly what will happen or very close to it.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

I've just woken up in a parallel universe where people think Curtis Axel is going to be involved in a major WrestleMania angle.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



brxd said:


> I've just woken up in a parallel universe where people think Curtis Axel is going to be involved in a major WrestleMania angle.


WWE's done more ridiculous things, like have an entire Royal Rumble match revolve around making Roman Reigns look good at the expense of literally everyone else.

Same universe, man. Same one.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

If they wanted to do something interesting for Fast Lane, HHH could make a Rock vs. Reigns match...but it will probably be Rock and Reigns vs. Big Show and Kane at Fast Lane...which sucks.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Isnt the rumble no DQ?


----------



## SolidSnake87 (Jan 9, 2015)

Elimination Chamber for WM 31 ME with Brock, Reigns, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Zigs. That would be a huge announcement.


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Controversy... they're gonna spin this during Raw until its anti climatic ending when Axel gets squashed by Reigns in a 2 minute match.

Followed by another anti climatic announcement that nobody will care about...

Its gonna be epic for sure!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*



> The incident The Game was referring to was, of course, the emergence of and subsequent interference by The Rock.


Which doesn't even really make sense given that both Kane and Big Show were already eliminated at that point and IIRC, Rock didn't even so much as touch Rusev. So that'll be a fun one to try to put over on the fans.

At least with shenanigans like a fast 3-count, you can clearly see a reasoning. Rock 'interference' simply makes no sense the way the match went down.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

SolidSnake87 said:


> Elimination Chamber for WM 31 ME with Brock, Reigns, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Zigs. That would be a huge announcement.


Just for Reigns to beat everyone no thanks, he'll maybe do a king of the ring type tournament, he might not even do anything but no matter what he does Reigns wins


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What Exactly is the "Royal Rumble Controversy" and What is Expected to Happen on RAW?*

Remember when Curtis Axel went over on HHH? Lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SolidSnake87 said:


> Elimination Chamber for WM 31 ME with Brock, Reigns, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Zigs. That would be a huge announcement.


I'd love this to be the announcement. Brock in the chamber would be insane. Never happening though . 

If that was the Main event card could be

EC- Brock-Bryan-Ziggler-Rollins-Reigns-Ambrose

Sting vs HHH

Rusev vs Cena

Bray Wyatt Vs Undertaker (Hopefully a buried alive match gimmick or something so Wyatt can actually go over)

Divas match 

Ryback vs Barrett for IC title

Multi-man Tag match for the titles. 

I think that card still works to be honest. Too many singles matches otherwise. 

Shit just realized no Orton on the card. I dunno maybe put him in the chamber and move Ziggler into the IC title match for a triple threat. :shrug


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

WWE: When it comes to the main event of @WRESTLEMANIA 31, does @realCurtisAxel have a case after #RoyalRumble controversy? http://t.co/NaeBNV8Rq3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> WWE: When it comes to the main event of @WRESTLEMANIA 31, does @realCurtisAxel have a case after #RoyalRumble controversy? http://t.co/NaeBNV8Rq3


Oh lord fpalm


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

PLEASE be return of 2 world titles.

It's 2x more exciting that way.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would take Curtis Axel over Reigns against Lesnar any day of the week.
Axel is Bland as hell, but even the most hardcore fan must admit that he have very good wrestling skills.
Give him a manager that focuses on HIM, and let the managers do the talking for both Axel and Lesnar, and we have a main event that would actually be worth watching.

But not happening..Whatever it is they´re planning, they´re still going forward with Reigns/Lesnar.
Maybe they´ll do a #1 contender match between Axel & Reigns or something other stupidly transparent, just to make it seem "legit" that Reigns is getting the main event


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

JY57 said:


> WWE: When it comes to the main event of @WRESTLEMANIA 31, does @realCurtisAxel have a case after #RoyalRumble controversy? http://t.co/NaeBNV8Rq3


The announcement being as anti-climatic as that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JY57 said:


> WWE: When it comes to the main event of @WRESTLEMANIA 31, does @realCurtisAxel have a case after #RoyalRumble controversy? http://t.co/NaeBNV8Rq3


Oh yay. Expected though tbh, something this insignificant. 

If it does indeed turn out to be related to this of course.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Imagine if they added Axel to the Main event at WM and he won :mark:


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm still pinning my hopes on something that gets DB in the mainevent. Hopefully a match with Reigns with the title shot on the line. That would be the smarkiest justice, feeding Reigns to Bryan, jobbing him out, burying him, relegate him to the preshow. It best for business, Trips, you know it's true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> WWE: When it comes to the main event of @WRESTLEMANIA 31, does @realCurtisAxel have a case after #RoyalRumble controversy? http://t.co/NaeBNV8Rq3


Jesus Christ please be a fuck swerve


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DarkLady said:


> That would be the smarkiest justice, feeding Reigns to Bryan, jobbing him out, burying him, relegate him to the preshow. It best for business, Trips, you know it's true.


fpalm


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Braylyt said:


> This is humour good people.
> 
> 
> Especially since they specifically said this won't happen under any circumstance and Bryan already has a match locked-in.



Never go by what dirtsheets say its the golden rule. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

DarkLady said:


> I'm still pinning my hopes on something that gets DB in the mainevent. Hopefully a match with Reigns with the title shot on the line. That would be the smarkiest justice, feeding Reigns to Bryan, jobbing him out, burying him, relegate him to the preshow. It best for business, Trips, you know it's true.


Smarks don't like Daniel Bryan, the casuals do, Roman Reigns fans are the Smarks. I wouldn't bury Reigns, simply remove him from the main event, he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

There really is nothing to change about the outcome of the Rumble. 

It does not make sense to give *Daniel Bryan* a shot at anything, because he was eliminated fairly. 

*Rusev* was thrown over the top without being touched by The Rock. 

*Show and Kane* were eliminated fairly by Roman. 

*Curtis Axel* was eliminated by not making it to the ring by the time the next contestant came out.

The WWE needs to continue with their Road to Wrestlemania script, and stop moving mountains to satisfy the Daniel Bryan fans. Give DB a match with Ziggler, make it for the old WHC, something...but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd laugh if he brought back the WHC, Rollins wins it, then cashed in on Lesnar unifying the titles the next week.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd laugh if they changed Elimination Chamber PPV name only to have an elimination chamber match in an PPV named Fast Lane.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatever the announcement is, it will suck. They brought the fans in on smackdown to see bryan, then hhh announces something big to get them into taw. Bet they hold off on it til the end of the show to keep you hooked, then it'll be something stupid.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

amhlilhaus said:


> Whatever the announcement is, it will suck. They brought the fans in on smackdown to see bryan, then hhh announces something big to get them into taw. Bet they hold off on it til the end of the show to keep you hooked, then it'll be something stupid.


Can't be any worse than TNA's "HUGE SIGNING" and it ends up some jobber that everyone forgot existed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It will be a troll job for sure.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Shishara said:


> PLEASE be return of 2 world titles.
> 
> It's 2x more exciting that way.


2 titles is awful idea. I stopped watching before when they had 2 titles. The title that cena didn't have meant nothing .


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

looter said:


> 2 titles is awful idea. I stopped watching before when they had 2 titles. The title that cena didn't have meant nothing .


I wouldn't mind if they had two titles and the brands were literally completely separated but when they're floating between two brands it just makes there be too many champs, inflating their reign count to where they shouldn't be anywhere near. Like Cena's.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Outside of a brand split, or to a much lesser degree, splitting the Titles again, most things that have been mentioned here will not "shake the WWE to it's core" as HHH eluded to. (Sorry, any angle involving Axel doesn't do it.)

Since I don't a brand split happening. That would def require moving Raw back to 2hrs which they wont do. The brand split is a curious thing right now tho. They could put their chosen ones on Raw and the internet darlings on SD and see who get the higher ratings. But that's just a pipe dream. It's interesting also because a lot of people say that there isn't enough talent for a split, but then we have plenty of people saying "well, some guys like Ambrose are gonna be left off the card or put into the BR cause there too many guys for singles matches at Mania". Just an observation I've made.

The Title split is stupid too because they just unified them less than a year ago. Also they have a perfect opportunity to elevate and bring prestige back to the IC title with guys like Rollins, Rusev, Ziggler, Ambrose, and even Bryan if they refuse to put them in the Title picture. But they won't and the IC title will continue to mean nothing.

So that leaves us with a situation that will prob be dumb and useless such as Reigns has to defeat Kane and Show 2 on 1 to keep spot in the ME and he'll win. Simply an angle that does nothing for anyone is what I see coming. They haven't done much in long time to make me think otherwise.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

He said it would shake the WWE to it's core which can only mean one thing...


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

DG89 said:


> HHH just said on Smackdown that on RAW he will have an announcement that will shake the WWE to it's core.
> 
> So what could it possibly be?


If I was to guess the WWE will make the Network a yearly subscription deal. If you subscribe for the year you're locked in at $9.99 every month. If you decide to pay a month at a time instead the price increases to $14.99. In other words you get penalized for cancelling the network or not subscribing for the year.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> He said it would shake the WWE to it's core which can only mean one thing...


Poor Axel, was buried before he even got off the ground. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All this talk of another brand split and/or two world titles again has me getting excited. It probably won't be anything that will 'shake the WWE to it's very core' though, which is sad. Maybe Triple H will announce that he's getting a nosejob?


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



BeaSmith said:


> I ain't your sweetheart!!!














BeaSmith said:


> Is that seriously the best you got? If you don't like what's been given to you don't watch/buy tickets!!Come back after Wrestlemania


Hmmmm ... so, you'd rather that the entire audience who wanted D-Bry to win the Royal Rumble both last year and this year stopped watching and buying tickets, just so that you could enjoy the product a little more? You're a very selfish person. 



BeaSmith said:


> It was shit that whole Kane storyline and involving Brie was a bunch of crap!


That's because Triple H booked every top heel on Raw to be in a feud with the Shield, leaving nobody fresh for D-Bry to defend the championship against. Did D-Bry write that angle? Did he book himself against Kane? Did he write any of it? No. He made the best of a bad situation while Triple H booked himself and Batista to cash in on the popularity of the Shield, rather than following the logical storyline progression of D-Bry continuing to battle the Authority. And as bad as that ONE angle was, you can't use it to judge what the rest of D-Bry's title run would've been like because a) you don't have a crystal ball and b) given any opponent other than Kane (ie. somebody he hadn't already feuded with for AGES), it probably would've gone better.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



NastyYaffa said:


> WHC back and #DBvsDZ for it at Mania :banderas


If that does happen, I just hope it's one of the three main events. Dolph would look great even in losing and Bryan would still look like a big deal. Fuck the idea it being the opener.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably adding someone to the main event. Rollins, Wyatt or Ambrose seems likely. Either that or he's announcing Axel vs Reigns for RAW so he can fix the mess known as Roman Reigns...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Superkick said:


> If that does happen, I just hope it's one of the three main events. Dolph would look great even in losing and Bryan would still look like a big deal. Fuck the idea it being the opener.


It definitely should be treated as a big match. And yes, Dolph would look great even if he lost. They could even do the whole shaking hands & hugging shit after the match.

But if it's opener then good luck on following that :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol knowing wwe they will have Bryan lose to Ziggler


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Axel vs Reigns

Ref = Brock Lesnar


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

darkguy said:


> Axel vs Reigns
> 
> Ref = Brock Lesnar


Winner gets the honor of spit shining Lesnar's belt?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Strip the title from Brock and declare himself Undisputed WWE Champ 

DA GAME DA GAWWWDD

:HHH2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE

How will @tripleh announcement tomorrow on #Raw affect @thedeanAmbrose? #Unstable #WWE http://instagram.com/p/ykKtLogFOp/


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE: How will @tripleh announcement tomorrow on #Raw affect @theDeanAmbrose? #Unstable #WWE http://t.co/E5rmaWRUR7


- (oops ^ beat me to it)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> How will @tripleh announcement tomorrow on #Raw affect @thedeanAmbrose? #Unstable #WWE http://instagram.com/p/ykKtLogFOp/


No way he gets into the title match. 

They could have him be a decent mid level guy for Reigns to kill en route to the title shot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's probably something that involves everyone (like a brand split or sth), because I have no idea how Dean should otherwise be affected by the announcement.

Or it is just a bait.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't see them adding anyone to the main event. This will probably be an attempt to legitamize Roman Reigns.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Probably announce his match with Sting at Mania?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> No way he gets into the title match.
> 
> They could have him be a decent mid level guy for Reigns to kill en route to the title shot.


Could be a fatal 4 way for Roman's spot at Fast Lane. Dean vs Roman vs Kane vs Big Show. 

I would be very surprised if Dean got into the title match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

They are just teasing now. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Lol knowing wwe they will have Bryan lose to Ziggler


Bryan is too extreme for Ziggler


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hopefully it's the brand split & we get Dolph vs. Bryan for the WHC at Mania.


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

SHUDEYE said:


> I wouldn't mind if they had two titles and the brands were literally completely separated but when they're floating between two brands it just makes there be too many champs, inflating their reign count to where they shouldn't be anywhere near. Like Cena's.


Only the elite should hold the world title (or at least the people WWE perceive as the elite). Two world titles diminishes that.

What WWE need to do, and should have done when they abandoned the belt, is book the Intercontinental Championship as effectively as they did the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

It makes no sense to do a brand split and split the belts when a) they just unified the belts over a year ago, b)you know the brand split won't be enforced so it'd be pointless and c) the roster isn't deep enough for one. This isn't 10 years ago when Smackdown and Raw had their own PPVs.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

cocaineblues said:


> *Only the elite should hold the world title (or at least the people WWE perceive as the elite). Two world titles diminishes that.*
> 
> What WWE need to do, and should have done when they abandoned the belt, is book the Intercontinental Championship as effectively as they did the World Heavyweight Championship.


That's what I mean by if they did it - only if they literally completely separated the two brands and _only_ their main eventers (or right people) are holding it and they're not floating around the two brands just being used as get out of jail free cards booking wise like with MITB cash-ins have been when they book themselves into a corner.

I'm not saying I want it back, I'm just saying that would be a scenario that I'd be more likely to accept if it were to happen.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The affect it has on Ambrose will probably be negative. I mean, how else would this company treat the most talented member of The Shield?


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The affect it has on Ambrose will probably be negative. I mean, how else would this company treat the most talented member of The Shield?


I'm guessing you haven't watched for the last six months. Rollins is better than Ambrose in all departments.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

brxd said:


> I'm guessing you haven't watched for the last six months. Rollins is better than Ambrose in all departments.


Nope. he's given better material which is different. He's better in-ring no doubt, but Ambrose is still better on the mic overall.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> Hopefully it's the brand split & we get Dolph vs. Bryan for the WHC at Mania.


This moronic suggestion needs to go away. There is no point in another brand split and reinstating the gold belt, the wwe title is enough. What needs to change is the booking.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Terminator GR said:


> This moronic suggestion needs to go away. There is no point in another brand split and reinstating the gold belt, the wwe title is enough. What needs to change is the booking.


I'm not really a fan of bringing back the WHC either, but an 8 man tournament ending at Mania that crowned a new champ would be pretty great. Maybe bring back King of the Ring instead? Really any excuse to get a bunch of great workers in the ring together is enough


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE: Will the #YesMovement be stopped in its tracks by @tripleh major announcement on #Raw? #WWE @WWEDanielBryan
> http://t.co/hGk7j3whc6


looks like they trolling with mentioning Ambrose, Bryan, & probably Ziggler next


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

World heavyweight championship is returning, I think. Possibly even a brand split.

Treat it on par with the WWE title like it used to be when HHH was wearing the big gold on Raw from 2002-2005.. 

Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt, Barrett, Kane to be the stars of SD and competitors in a WHC tournament that culminates at Wrestlemania. The Authority will stack the odds in Kane's favour to win and be their guy on SmackDown.

Bryan vs Ziggler in the finals at Mania in a long grueling war, Bryan goes over after the knee, they shake hands. New era begins on SD.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its gonna be nothing to do with Reigns or the Title Match at Mania its gonna be about The Rock.


----------



## ReignMaker (Jan 26, 2015)

WWE sold a majority share to a Russian conglomerate.

They want Rusev as face of the company.

:jay2


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Eric Rowen was banned from the RR match. Curtis Axel never entered. All of the numbers were off by one. The Rock was actually the 30th legitimate man to enter the ring. He exited the ring twice, through the top and middle ropes. Roman Reigns also exited the same way, as shown on Fallout.

Therefore the Royal Rumble match never concluded, and with no clear winner we must insert The Rock into the match. But a triple threat main event? We just did that. It's going to be a fatal four way, because B+ Daniel Bryan never lost his title, rematch clause something.

Reigns v. Lesnar v. Bryan v. Rock in a root for whoever you want match, with Seth Rollins leaving as champion after a cash-in to end the show.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Rematch clause fatal 4 way with Orton, Batista, Bryan vs Reigns for number 1 contendership


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

Ryan93 said:


> World heavyweight championship is returning, I think. Possibly even a brand split.
> 
> Treat it on par with the WWE title like it used to be when HHH was wearing the big gold on Raw from 2002-2005..
> 
> ...


I'd be fine with this. I actually never looked at the big gold belt as being inferior to the WWE title until the WWE pretty much announced on their show that it was the inferior belt. I don't consider myself full-on smark, but I'm definitely not just a casual fan, either. I think doing things this way will appease a large portion of the non-smark community.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

https://instagram.com/p/ykKtLogFOp/embed/

Brand Split huh? Scared of having Reigns and everyone around Bryan every week? LOL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

cocaineblues said:


> Only the elite should hold the world title (or at least the people WWE perceive as the elite). Two world titles diminishes that.


The elite don't hold the world title, that's why we NEED two. Nevermind this "people WWE perceive as elite". I don't want Reigns to have 18 world titles and Ambrose having zero based on what their faces look like.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Triple H did say it'll rock the WWE Universe to it's Core, didn't he?

Part of me says it's got nothing to do with the whole Reigns/Royal Rumble business.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

jw116104 said:


> Eric Rowen was banned from the RR match. Curtis Axel never entered. All of the numbers were off by one. The Rock was actually the 30th legitimate man to enter the ring. He exited the ring twice, through the top and middle ropes. Roman Reigns also exited the same way, as shown on Fallout.
> 
> Therefore the Royal Rumble match never concluded, and with no clear winner we must insert The Rock into the match. But a triple threat main event? We just did that. It's going to be a fatal four way, because B+ Daniel Bryan never lost his title, rematch clause something.
> 
> Reigns v. Lesnar v. Bryan v. Rock in a root for whoever you want match, with Seth Rollins leaving as champion after a cash-in to end the show.


Really, if they do anything that involves inserting Bryan into the main event at Wrestlemania, this is an excellent scenario, and quite possibly the only one.

I'd go about it just a bit differently, though, because Bryan doesn't have a rematch clause (he didn't lose the title to anyone in particular). I'd have Trips add The Rock to the match, and then Daniel Bryan comes out and complains about not getting a shot at the title he never lost. HHH talks about his constant whining, how he's not best for business, etc...and Paul Heyman comes out with Brock, tells HHH to put Bryan in the match. After all, if Trips has a problem, Brock is the guy to take care of it for him (which has been repeated over and over again).

Give Lesnar the victory at Wrestlemania, with Rocky putting him down with a Rock Bottom after the match, and Rollins running out and cashing in on him. If there's one wrestler that can end the reign, and have us believing it, well...it's The Rock.


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The elite don't hold the world title, that's why we NEED two. Nevermind this "people WWE perceive as elite". I don't want Reigns to have 18 world titles and Ambrose having zero based on what their faces look like.


Having two world titles doesn't make sense when there is one roster. They did it for a while and it was clear the WHC was the lesser of the two. Why should someone be a World Champ if they are, in reality, a mid-carder. 

Being the World Champion should mean you are the best. Like there would be less attention on Brock if there was someone else defending the World Title every month. And would people have been as invested in Bryan at last years Mania if the other World Title match was something like Cena/Punk or Cena/Wyatt. Probably not.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

You know the WHC has no weight compared to the WWE title when the WWE champion tells the World Champion "that makes you, at best, THE second best in the world"


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

jw116104 said:


> Eric Rowen was banned from the RR match. Curtis Axel never entered. All of the numbers were off by one. The Rock was actually the 30th legitimate man to enter the ring. He exited the ring twice, through the top and middle ropes. Roman Reigns also exited the same way, as shown on Fallout.
> 
> Therefore the Royal Rumble match never concluded, and with no clear winner we must insert The Rock into the match. But a triple threat main event? We just did that. It's going to be a fatal four way, because B+ Daniel Bryan never lost his title, rematch clause something.
> 
> Reigns v. Lesnar v. Bryan v. Rock in a root for whoever you want match, with Seth Rollins leaving as champion after a cash-in to end the show.


Nah knowing WWE it'll just be that Reigns has to put his title match on the line at Fast lane in a handicap match against Kane and Big Show :lol 

There's an announcement that will rock the WWE Universe to it's core! fpalm


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Triple H did say it'll rock the WWE Universe to it's Core, didn't he?
> 
> Part of me says it's got nothing to do with the whole Reigns/Royal Rumble business.


RETURN OF THE CORRE CONFIRMED


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

damnbrose said:


> Nope. he's given better material which is different. He's better in-ring no doubt, but Ambrose is still better on the mic overall.


Seth makes Dean run away with his legs between his legs.....


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

sarcasma said:


> Seth makes Dean run away with his legs between his legs.....


wat

Anyway

Will the #YesMovement be stopped in its tracks by @tripleh major announcement on #Raw ? #WWE #DanielBryan #YesYesYes 

How will @tripleh announcement tomorrow on #Raw affect #DeanAmbrose ? #Unstable #WWE 

Hm...
I'm getting intrigued


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

sarcasma said:


> Seth makes Dean run away with his legs between his legs.....





Zarra said:


> wat


ac


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

SystemFailure said:


> I'd be fine with this. I actually never looked at the big gold belt as being inferior to the WWE title until the WWE pretty much announced on their show that it was the inferior belt. I don't consider myself full-on smark, but I'm definitely not just a casual fan, either. I think doing things this way will appease a large portion of the non-smark community.


I had a very similar idea to this and suggested it a month or so ago. 

I suggested having Bryan as the face of Smackdown, with Heyman as the authority figure and they go to war with Raw. Smackdown would be full of guys like Ziggler, Ambrose, Cesaro, Zayn etc, guys that we all feel WWE holds back. Let them go live each week and watch the ratings come in. It solves the problem of only having one champion(I hated the unification) and gives the fans what they want in terms of quality wrestling on Smackdown and more storyline cartoon character based stuff on Raw. It caters to everyone, and each PPV can have a mix of matches on it. 

I think it'd really work although I doubt WWE would go to all that trouble only 1 year after the unification.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ziggler, Bryan and Ambrose will all get fired and Reigns will have to fight for their jobs by beating Kane, Big Show and Rollins in a handicap match. 

That will surely get Reigns over... :creepytrips:vince2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

watch them do a battle royal, winner gets to face lesnar at WM, or is added as a third person to the match. damage control.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock is announced the special referee to hold Reigns' hand.

I just hope it isn't an announcement of Hogan wrestling again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Zarra said:


> wat
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> watch them do a battle royal, winner gets to face lesnar at WM, or is added as a third person to the match. damage control.


I WILL BE RAGED. Please no.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Reigns vs Lesnar 90 minute Iron-Man match at WM31.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Whatever it is I'm sure it will make little sense. It's WWE Creative after all.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> Reigns vs Lesnar 90 minute Iron-Man match at WM31.


Last fan standing


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting tweets. Why mention ambrose :/

Cant wait for raw hopefully this annoucement will be first segment so can fast forward the rest 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Adding someone into the match makes no sense..
Last year, Bryan didn't get to be in the rumble, and was held back/screwed over by the authority, so it made sense, to get himself into the main event of WM the way he did.

This year, he HAD the opportunity at the rumble, just like Ziggler/Ambrose, they lost. Fair and square. it's not like last year, so it'd make no sense kayfabe wise.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The only way I see it getting changed to a triple threat is if they have a battle royal or something between the people that got screwed/cheated, so that'd only leave Kane, Big Show and Curtis Axel ....

Nah a match between those would be pointless.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep dreaming whoever thinks Bryan is sneaking into the mainevent.

There is no threat of the Network bombing this year, they will back Reigns even if it means burning half the roster to do so. Accept it, it's fucking awful but dats da WWE. :vince5


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll be at Raw tomorrow, pumped! Sitting close to behind the announcers table.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Reigns defends his Mania title shot against the Rock at Fast Lane. :rock4


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

reyfan said:


> The only way I see it getting changed to a triple threat is if they have a battle royal or something between the people that got screwed/cheated, so that'd only leave Kane, Big Show and Curtis Axel ....
> 
> Nah a match between those would be pointless.


Kane and Big Show weren't cheated. Reigns elimianted them both by himself. They came back to the ring to beat Roman and that's when Rock appeared to help him. 

And Axel wasn't cheated at all I mean he didn't make it to the ring. If a team or athlete doesn't arrive to a match they automatically lose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Triple H hates Reigns, therefore he makes him put his title shot on the line at FL.

Literally the only reason you need. Stop trying to over complicate things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Put :rollins in the match or fatal four way with :ambrose4 :brock :rollins :reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zarra said:


> How will @tripleh announcement tomorrow on #Raw affect #DeanAmbrose ? #Unstable #WWE
> 
> Hm...
> I'm getting intrigued


:done:dredead:wall:tucky:kobe4:kd:favre:banderas


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Best thing would be another World Title


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns vs. Rollins @ Fast Lane for the WrestleMania title shot.

Reigns wins after Orton returns and RKOs Rollins, setting up their mania match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

So... what about Ambrose?


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

Whatever happens it will lead to Bryan getting a shot at the title at WM in a triple threat match, after all he was involved in a triple threat match for the title at WM last year, and we all know how much the wwe love to repeat the same thing at WM 2 years in a row.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Given that it has been hinted on social media that the announcement will affect Ambrose & Bryan, plus the fact that the commentators kept mentioning on Smackdown that the fans wanted to see someone like Bryan, Ambrose or Ziggler win the Rumble I think we will see the following:

Reigns vs Bryan vs Ambrose vs Ziggler at Fast Lane in a Fatal 4-Way match to determine who will face Lesnar in the main event of Mania.

HHH will probably state that because The Rock intefered Reigns didn't win fair and square and hasn't proven himself to be worthy of the Mania main event spot. He'll have to prove himself by defeating the 3 superstars that the fans were most vocally supportive of during the Rumble.

That's kayfabe. In reality this would be WWE doing damage control over this situation. If things don't improve with Reigns and he continues to get the Bootista treatment they'll swap his Mania spot with Bryan, Ambrose or Ziggler. If they can turn this around between now and Fast Lane then they will stick with Reigns (which is more likely).

This is just my prediction/hope.


----------



## GManSE4L (Jan 3, 2012)

DG89 said:


> HHH just said on Smackdown that on RAW he will have an announcement that will shake the WWE to it's core.
> 
> So what could it possibly be?
> 
> Part of me is feeling like Fast Lane has been rebooked to be a tournament for the title shot at WM.


The Return of the Headbangers :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

brxd said:


> Reigns vs. Rollins @ Fast Lane for the WrestleMania title shot.
> 
> Reigns wins after Orton returns and RKOs Rollins, setting up their mania match.


Exactly what I think will happen.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

It will just be the Main Event for Fast Lane that won't include the WWE Champion Brock Lesnar. Bryan vs Roman Reigns for shot at Brock Lesnar. Ambrose vs Ziggler for shot at Champion following night on RAW after Mania. Ambrose turns heel, on Ziggler after losing. Reigns turns on Bryan after losing. Bryan goes on to defeat Lesnar at Mania. Ziggler vs Bryan on Raw after Mania. Bryan wins, and defeats Ziggler, but Seth Rollins cashes in on Daniel Bryan with help from Roman, and Dean. One night only reunion. 

Reasoning? Ambrose, and Ziggler aren't ready for Main Event at Mania. That goes to either Roman, or Bryan. However, booking Ambrose, and Ziggler in a match with the winner receiving title shot the RAW after Mania 31 makes a ton of sense. Dean turns heel on Ziggler, because he blows his chance at a title shot. Reigns turns heel on Bryan for the same reason, but also because fans will love to boo him. Fans already want Ziggler vs Bryan. Why not free for the WWE title the night after Mania? Bryan wins, but Seth cashes in with the help of some old friends for one night only.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

This angle is an epic fail before it even starts. Kayfabe wise reigns won rumble fair and square. And the other stars lost fair and square. So wwe is now Breaking Kayfabe and saying there is a controversy. It's just stupid. Wwe should have just wrote an interesting storyline on smackdown and raw to change the course of WrestleMania instead of breaking kayfabe


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

SolidSnake87 said:


> Elimination Chamber for WM 31 ME with Brock, Reigns, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Zigs. That would be a huge announcement.


That would be incredible..Never been done before folks.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

SolidSnake87 said:


> Elimination Chamber for WM 31 ME with Brock, Reigns, Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Zigs. That would be a huge announcement.


Why would Brock be in a match where the winner faces the champ at WrestleMania when he's the champ himself?



DannyMack said:


> Given that it has been hinted on social media that the announcement will affect Ambrose & Bryan, plus the fact that the commentators kept mentioning on Smackdown that the fans wanted to see someone like Bryan, Ambrose or Ziggler win the Rumble I think we will see the following:
> 
> Reigns vs Bryan vs Ambrose vs Ziggler at Fast Lane in a Fatal 4-Way match to determine who will face Lesnar in the main event of Mania.
> 
> ...


I'm cool with that but the main bit I disagree with is the 'damage control' bit. They'll never enter damage control. They've made it quite clear they don't give a fuck about what the fans say so in their minds they can't worry enough to enter damage control. Realistically, in my opinion this will not affect the main event of WM at all. I think they're just adding little bandaids here and there to calm down the haters a little bit before doing what they've planned all along.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

A no.1 contenders match at Fastlane seems likely, I would expect Reigns to go over.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Anything other than Reigns going to 31 and fighting for the title would completely devalue the Rumble, and all future Rumbles. Reigns won completely cleanly, the only people who The Rock attacked were no longer participants in the match having been eliminated by Reigns. There's only one man with a claim to get screwed in that Rumble match, everyone else was eliminated totally cleanly.

So here's what Triple H should do. Announce to the world that a guy who has beaten him before was screwed out of a richly deserved shot at the Royal Rumble. Despite their previous differences, Triple H think this guy is truly deserving of a shot against Roman Reigns for his title shot at Wrestlemania. Reigns is raging at him, "I won fair and square!" Neckbeards going crazy, "Yes! Yes! Yes! We did it again!" Then Curtis Axel's music starts playing. Naturally Reigns dispatches him in under a minute.

Maybe then the Daniel Bryan freaks will get "Cancel WWE Network" trending worldwide again and help it break 2m subscribers.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Danjo1986 said:


> I'll be at Raw tomorrow, pumped! Sitting close to behind the announcers table.


Please get an anti roman chant going


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> A no.1 contenders match at Fastlane seems likely, I would expect Reigns to go over.


Saying "Shakes the WWE to it's core" is fucking stupid if it's just Reigns Vs Big Show or some garbage like that. Which is exactly why I expect that to happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It won't be anything like last year, where they alter their original plans imo. They will probably announce a title contender match at Fast Lane for Reigns.

I don't think it will be as 'groundbreaking' as Triple H hinted at tbh. Of course ours and their definition of the term will differ.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> That would be incredible..Never been done before folks.


It does feel like they are going to try to 180 out of this Lesnar/Reigns main event...

which part of me feels like is a mistake, but another part of me totally gets.

Don't know if I can see them doing a multi-man match as a main event again though... two Manias in a row.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

I honestly think they will book the Royal Rumble to happen again at Fast Lane. Or some miniature version of it.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> That would be incredible..Never been done before folks.





al bal said:


> I honestly think they will book the Royal Rumble to happen again at Fast Lane. Or some miniature version of it.


Which will in turn motivate Vince McMahon to come out and start a power struggle with Triple H on the basis that he is devaluing the important legacy of the Royal Rumble. 

Expect my boy Rollins to come out on top of all this hopefully. Either triple threat main event or... hopefully, Rollins vs Lesnar. 

I have been saying all along though.... the best way they could book Mania this year, is to not actually announce who is going to face Brock Lesnar for the world title going in to it. Lesnar is the perfect champion to have built up to have major heat against all three members of the Shield going into Mania, with a Shield triple threat happening mid-way through Manias card to establish who is going into the Main Event against Lesnar. This way Heyman gets to work his magic non-stop all over everyone in the Shield, and WWE doesn't have to rely on Lesnar to get involved in a one-on-one feud headed into Mania.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

al bal said:


> I honestly think they will book the Royal Rumble to happen again at Fast Lane. Or some miniature version of it.


Cool, then they can shit on the paying PPV customers and ticket holders at the event even more. 'Hey it sucked, and you know what? It doesn't even count!'


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

metr0man said:


> Whatever it is I'm sure it will make little sense. It's WWE Creative after all.


Yeah I'm pretty sure your right, I can sense Bryan been thrown into the mix at Mania again like last year.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure your right, I can sense Bryan been thrown into the mix at Mania again like last year.


That is the one thing I'm certain won't happen. The "controversy" isn't about Bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Saying "Shakes the WWE to it's core" is fucking stupid if it's just Reigns Vs Big Show or some garbage like that. Which is exactly why I expect that to happen.


Pretty much lol. I think it will be Rollins vs. Reigns, which is fucking stupid.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

brxd said:


> That is the one thing I'm certain won't happen. The "controversy" isn't about Bryan.


Well I suppose but you know what WWE are like, they will do anything to prevent another shitstorm.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Groundbreaking announcement?

Reigns vs Big Show & Kane at Fast Lane (if Reigns loses he is no longer #1 contender for WWE WHC)

Of course Reigns wins.

They will try everything to make Reigns getting cheered so they won't put him in a match with Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose...


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well I suppose but you know what WWE are like, they will do anything to prevent another shitstorm.


No they won't. I keep saying this, they've made it quite apparent they don't care what the fans want. Hunter said it politely himself. They're not in 'damage control' and they're not scared of a 'shit storm'. They're fucking immune to shit storms, the majority of the past decade has been one.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

SHUDEYE said:


> Cool, then they can shit on the paying PPV customers and ticket holders at the event even more. 'Hey it sucked, and you know what? It doesn't even count!'


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

I think this is going to be to try and give the fans a sense that Reigns earned his title shot, at least Kayfabe. I think they'll announce a multi-man match at Fast Lane to decide the #1 contender for 'Mania as WWE.com have explicitly said that the 'controversy' Triple H will be addressing is the fact that The Rock helped Roman Reigns win the rumble. I think they'll go with a fatal 4 way:

Roman Reigns
vs
Daniel Bryan (so HHH can say that WWE listen to their fans, plus he never lost the title. HHH seemed to be KINDA playing a face on Smackdown, and this could be why.)
vs
Rusev (the last person to be eliminated, after The Rock interfered)
vs
Seth Rollins (because he's DA FUTURE)

I think the WWE intagram acc mentioning Ambrose is a red herring, BUT, it totally wouldn't surprise me if changing the PPV name was a swerve, to make it a surprise when WWE announced an Elimination Chamber match anyway. Add Ambrose plus Kane or Big Show to the mix for that..

Of course, Reigns will 100% go over. Unfortunately.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

PoyPoy14 said:


> I think this is going to be to try and give the fans a sense that Reigns earned his title shot, at least Kayfabe. I think they'll announce a multi-man match at Fast Lane to decide the #1 contender for 'Mania as WWE.com have explicitly said that the 'controversy' Triple H will be addressing is the fact that The Rock helped Roman Reigns win the rumble. I think they'll go with a fatal 4 way:
> 
> Roman Reigns
> vs
> ...


Totally just remembered that Rusev is wrestling Cena at Fast Lane :lol Not sure who else they'd add in place of him. Maybe Ambrose, even though I don't think it'd make too much sense.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, Reigns vs Bryan at Fast Lane would just make people hate on Reigns even more. Especially if they had him win. I doubt it will play out that way.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty much lol. I think it will be Rollins vs. Reigns, which is fucking stupid.


Who gives a shit about who Reigns is facing at Fast Lane for the number 1 contendership ? We all know he is going over clean so I hope it's fucking Big Show or Kane and not Rollins or Bryan .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Who gives a shit about who Reigns is facing at Fast Lane for the number 1 contendership ? We all know he is going over clean so I hope it's fucking Big Show or Kane and not Rollins or Bryan .


I don't really care about it, but I predict that it will be HHH's "big announcement", lol.

Would like to see Bryan vs. Reigns tho. That way it's guaranteed that the crowd will shit on Reigns


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Axel vs. Bryan vs. Brock for the title at Mania please


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's going to be a multiperson match at Fast Lane for the #1 Contender, with Reigns going over.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> Groundbreaking announcement?
> 
> Reigns vs Big Show & Kane at Fast Lane (if Reigns loses he is no longer #1 contender for WWE WHC)
> 
> ...


This is about what i expect to happen. That or they do Rollins vs Reigns for the No.1 contender spot at Fast Lane (Altho if this happened I'd expect Rollins to get cheered over Reigns so perhaps not)

Either way i think it's just the authority trying to make us have sympathy for Reigns by screwing around with him.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I don't really care about it, but I predict that it will be HHH's "big announcement", lol.
> 
> Would like to see Bryan vs. Reigns tho. That way it's guaranteed that the crowd will shit on Reigns


Yeah that would be great and maybe Bryan could carry Reigns to his first 3 star match but you know they would give Bryan no protection whatsoever .


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

It's probably just going to be announced that Axel will wrestle Reigns for the spot, then he loses in 3 seconds to a spear.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I don't really care about it, but I predict that it will be HHH's "big announcement", lol.
> 
> *Would like to see Bryan vs. Reigns tho. That way it's guaranteed that the crowd will shit on Reigns *


Worst thing WWE could do is put Reigns anywhere in a match agaisn't Bryan. They would be really stupid if they want to get Reigns over more with the crowd. Plus Reigns would go over and I say it would put fire to the Reign marks. 

I say it won't be any big news just to garner some viewers.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

John Cena gets a black T-shirt? That would shake the WWE to the core.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

I think all this is leading to some Shield drama.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Every time the King of Kings makes an announcement is always exciting.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Legit Beard v Hair match; Winner goes to WM, loser cuts off their respective trademark.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully it satisfies DB fans.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> Either way i think it's just the authority trying to make us have sympathy for Reigns by screwing around with him.


This will just make things even worse


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope he heels it up and says Rollins is cashing in his MITB on Reigns' guaranteed WM title shot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope he heels it up and says Rollins is cashing in his MITB on Reigns' guaranteed WM title shot.


Wait, so he cashes in his title shot to get a match for a title shot? How does that make any sense lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dont get your hopes up, when WWE states they got a huge announcement it usually is not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Legion103 said:


> It's going to be a multiperson match at Fast Lane for the #1 Contender, with Reigns going over.



not sure how that would "shake the WWE to it's core". they did that in 1996 already with HBK and owen hart at the IYH before WM 12.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Did he already announce the network free this month? Wouldn't have surprised me if that was the announcement. I already cancelled the network last week, free won't bring me back.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

His new announcement is going to be "and Daniel Bryan, just like you, the Seahawks are a B+ football team!"


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The only huge announcement I want at this point is Vince stepping down as head booker. That or a new brand split with a bunch of NXT call ups for a HHH booked Smackdown show.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

Trips announces an Elimination Chamber for the #1 contender's spot.

- Reigns
- Bryan
- Ambrose
- Rollins
- Ziggler
- Axel since he was never eliminated

During the entrances, Orton jumps Axel and enters a pod ala Edge a few years back.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> His new announcement is going to be "and Daniel Bryan, just like you, the Seahawks are a B+ football team!"


LOL And Don't forget that the're going to put up Golddust's "A Shattered Dreams Production" on the titantron while talking about the Super Bowl.


----------



## frenchguy (Jan 3, 2015)

Linda McMahon comes back and slaps Stephanie in the face and fires The Authority. They suck. She does Heyman new RAW GM and Fast Lane will be a King of The Ring PPV.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Montel V. Porter said:


> Trips announces an Elimination Chamber for the #1 contender's spot.
> 
> - Reigns
> - Bryan
> ...


That would actually be kinda cool. Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler & Orton in the same match :banderas


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

It will be that you can watch wrestlemania on the network for only 9.99


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> That would actually be kinda cool. Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Ziggler & Orton in the same match :banderas


Reigns will eliminate all of them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Reigns has to put his title shot on the line against Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose. Spears all three of them, stacks them up and pins them all at once.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



Damien Sandow said:


> If they gave us Bryan/Brock at Fast Lane, I would be less pissed about the Rumble because I still got to see the match.



Then all the marks will complain that Bryan is not in the main event of Wrestlemania after Brock Lesnar destroys him at Fast Lane.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Montel V. Porter said:


> Trips announces an Elimination Chamber for the #1 contender's spot.
> 
> - Reigns
> - Bryan
> ...


You'd have to feel really bad for Axel if that happened though lol just a whipping boy for others to take his place

There are too many faces in that match. Orton turned on the Authority so basically its 5 faces 1 heel . Wyatt should be in there , let Ziggler face someone else which would be unfortunate because he'd be good in this match.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

Would be kind of funny if his announcement was just that you can no longer get PPVs for the 9.99 starting with Wrestlemania, since the WWE Universe just wants to "#CancelTheNetwork"... 

Might be the best time to make that change and put the heel heat on Authority for it.

Otherwise though... I think the announcement will involve Rollins in some way.


----------



## al bal (Jan 7, 2015)

al bal said:


> Would be kind of funny if his announcement was just that you can no longer get PPVs for the 9.99 starting with Wrestlemania, since the WWE Universe just wants to "#CancelTheNetwork"...
> 
> Might be the best time to make that change and put the heel heat on Authority for it.
> 
> Otherwise though... I think the announcement will involve Rollins in some way.




- HHH announces Seth Rollins added to main event; cue Vince McMahon enters and announces Dean Ambrose is entered into main event for a 4 way. 

- OR... Triple H announces that in order for Roman to keep his Wrestlemania position, he must join The Authority, giving him until the end of Raw to make his decision, or until end of Fast Lane via some kind of match against someone... Triple H sells out Kane and Big Show from Authority for fucking up the Rumble outcome, sends them one by one each week to get punished by Reigns.


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Stinger Fan said:


> You'd have to feel really bad for Axel if that happened though lol just a whipping boy for others to take his place
> 
> There are too many faces in that match. Orton turned on the Authority so basically its 5 faces 1 heel . Wyatt should be in there , let Ziggler face someone else which would be unfortunate because he'd be good in this match.


I'd prefer pulling Reigns and add Wyatt. Have the winner face Reigns in the opener of Mania and like last year pull double duty. 

Or fuck it. Make Brock work twice. Make him pull double duty to make the most of his last night.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

he just told us that authority will at least talk about 30 minutes of the show


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I think an elimination chamber sort of style match will be what happens, if anything. Triple H will try to say that it's what is "best for business".

Roman Reigns will still win in.

The contenders would be:

Ambrose
Ziggler
Rollins
Reigns
Bryan
Kane or Big Show (There has to be a few Authority members to make it slightly uneven for Reigns to overcome)

If no Kane/Show, then Orton or Wyatt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I personally will never accept Reigns' push until Ambrose is treated equally. I have stood that way since their debut, never liked Reigns being paired with Dean, and saw the obvious since day 1. 

Others liked Reigns, but I could never get behind his character due to knowing what happens in the future. Well, here we are, and I expected all of this. If WWE wants to know each reason why everyone dislikes Roman's push, well mine is to push Dean on equal ground. You used Dean and Seth to shield (literally) Reigns. The Shield and it's name meant protecting Reigns.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Anglefan4life said:


> I'd prefer pulling Reigns and add Wyatt. Have the winner face Reigns in the opener of Mania and like last year pull double duty.
> 
> Or fuck it. *Make Brock work twice. Make him pull double duty to make the most of his last night.*


I made a thread suggesting that but nobody agreed with me. Here is what I said:

The titles are split again. Brock defends the WHC title against Bryan. And then defends the WWE title against Reigns aka Dog the Heel Hunter.

Bork defeats Bryan to retain the WHC and has to put both titles on the line against Reigns. Bork puts over Reigns and eventually the Undisputed WWE World Heavyweight championship is brought back.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

I would be shocked if it's not just him trolling the fans about the Axel situation.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I would like to think is gonna be something cool,but knowing WWE is gonna be some bullshit ...


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

They'll let the fans decide who Lesnar faces through a vote on the app. WWE will rig it so Reigns wins the vote


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think triple h is gonna troll us lol.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

he will congratulate reigns on his rumble win, but then tell him that he has a match tonight....against the big show.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The Authority @wwesAuthority
Follow

Per the Office of The Authority: @WWE COO @tripleh will make his announcement at the beginning of #Raw this evening.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm guessing it will just be him calling out the Rock for coming to Reigns' aid. I just can't see them wanting to address the elephant in the room that is Roman Reigns taking Bryan's spot.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*TRIPLE H'S HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT FOR RAW*

Roman Reigns will face none other than KANE tonight on Raw!!!!!

It's up to you and the rest of the WWE Universe to decide what type of match it will be!!

Download the WWE App and make your voice heard and vote for either...

A) No holds barred match!!
B) Falls count anywhere!!
Or...
C) A street fight!!

And don't forget to join over 1 MILLION subscribers in getting the WWE Network for only $9.99!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not getting my hopes up but I would love a return of the WHC and 2 Fatal 4 Way's at Fast Lane. 

Bryan/Ambrose/Rowan/Wyatt & Ziggler/Harper/Ryback/Cesaro

The 2 winners face each other for a vacant WHC at WM

Bryan vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Unless its HHH calling Rock out I couldn't be less interested.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

He will fire daniel bryan.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think it's going to be a Rock and Reigns tag team match set up at Fast Lane...probably for Regins's number one contendership.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's supposed to "Shake the core of the WWE" lol :trips


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> It's supposed to "Shake the core of the WWE" lol :trips


As "core" is quite close to "dick" in my language i truly feel that his announcement will shake my core.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

HHH is trolling the IWC right now.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

This is like a bad skit at a high-school pep rally.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> HHH is trolling the IWC right now.


I feel so trolled when he's on TV talking and i just can't answer him. Poor schmug.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

just waiting for them to announce Rusev v Reigns at FastLane


yawn


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

what was that announcement? Did they scrap it?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rollins vs. Bryan in the main event tonight...winner faces Reigns at Fast Lane for the #1 spot at WrestleMania. 

Reigns got some "YES" chants tonight...lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

that seemed like that wasnt meant to be it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Told ya HHH never disappoints


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



JERIPUNK said:


> Its gonna be HHH saying that Reigns win at the Rumble will be taken away because of The Rocks interference. They will have The Authority make Reigns go thru hell to get his title shot back ( which unfortunately he will ) . This is to bring empathy back on Romans side and getting the fans to cheer him over The Authority


yup


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Triple H's Raw announcement?*



TheResurrection said:


> It's his own fault for agreeing to do the stupid storylines. Do you think Triple H, The Rock, Austin, CM Punk, John Cena etc. would have agreed to do storylines that make them look like shit immediately after career defining moments?


remember hhh vs punk which ruined the summer of punk angle?

wrestlers dont have full creative control


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely wasn't underwhelming.

Kudos to HHH.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> not sure how that would "shake the WWE to it's core". they did that in 1996 already with HBK and owen hart at the IYH before WM 12.


I was pretty close ha


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> STEVIE SWAG said:
> 
> 
> > fpalm at some of the guesses here (...) but if its something that leads to someone like Bryan getting into the mix...
> ...


That still funny to you bro?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> That still funny to you bro?


Hilarious.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

WWE have totally turned the page for Reigns I bet anymoney that in a few weeks time they'll have the whole crowd chanting for Reigns with the proper booking that he will get. That canceled raw has done the trick.

Again all of Romans promos sucked and what the hell is up with that daft screwy up face he spent most of his time doing in that first segment.


----------



## heroinHoundstooth (Mar 31, 2014)

Why wouldn't Rusev be involved in the Fast Lane pairing if he was the one Rock effected most with his RR appearance?


http://youtu.be/pL8yO6OvN88


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

heroinHoundstooth said:


> Why wouldn't Rusev be involved in the Fast Lane pairing if he was the one Rock effected most with his RR appearance?
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/pL8yO6OvN88



exactly what I was thinking... Daniel bryan was the 11th person eliminated, seth rollins wasn't even in the rumble...

why the f**k should they even be challenging roman for his position?
it should be rusev vs reigns if they are going to fix the 'controversy' that HHH claims happened. 
he never mentioned bryan or rollins at all when he was saying that if the rock didn't interfere there may have been a different winner...

this is just a simple case of the 'wah-wah kids' getting their way...
love to know the values HHH and Stephanie teach their kids... "if you don't like something, complain and cry and you will get your way"

WWE just needs to grow a spine and roll with the punches. this is the second year in a row that they have let fans dictate what happens. 
why don't they just let the fans run the show permanently and see how good the show gets. my prediction;... it would be a huge clusterfuck.




btw - b4 anyone points out that I am a reigns fan and just upset that he may lose his spot - gtfo.

I am upset for the guy, sure. BUT I would be if it was anyone other guy as well, the royal rumble win used to mean something. now it is just a joke.. but this is not about Roman. this is about wwe not having a spine like they used to and not even making any sense


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

midnightmischief said:


> exactly what I was thinking... Daniel bryan was the 11th person eliminated, seth rollins wasn't even in the rumble...


Rock had nothing to do at all with Rusev being eliminated.

Bryan deserves to be in the title picture bacause he never lost the title. 

Rollins is in it because he is the chosen one by the Authority.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

murder said:


> Rock had nothing to do at all with Rusev being eliminated.


You know, except that if Rock hadn't stopped Show and Kane from throwing Reigns out, Rusev would have won by... you know... being the only guy left???


----------



## midnightmischief (Feb 10, 2014)

that's what steph and hhh were alluding to. they were insinuating that if the rock hadn't interfered then kane and big show would have beat the crap out of roman and rusev could have eliminated him.

agreed, Daniel bryan did not get a chance to get his title back. why put him through this crap and not just have him get a rematch/match directly with brock lesner?

rollins already has an ironcast chance to get the title (he was only added in as a buffer so it wouldn't look too obvious that they were bending to Daniel bryans fans yet again)


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I've missed something here ... what exactly was Triple H's announcement "that would shake the WWE to it's core" ?

(please forgive me for not reading through 600+ posts)


----------



## SBD (Feb 2, 2014)

AlienND said:


> I think I've missed something here ... what exactly was Triple H's announcement "that would shake the WWE to it's core" ?
> 
> (please forgive me for not reading through 600+ posts)


That Vince made a mistake picking the Rumble winner


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it was a lame announcement. I thought it would have to do with the poll in the WWE applification. I wouldn't have liked that either. But I thought the fans could vote, because Triple H said: "MOST LIKELY shake the WWE UNIVERSE to its core". It was not the WWE that would be shaken, but the Universe that would.

Now the announcement has been spoken, are the Universe shaken to your cores?


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

thaang said:


> Now the announcement has been spoken, are the Universe shaken to your cores?


There was nothing core shaking in the "announcement" which was so subtle in the whole promo. I was more shaken by the podcast Triple H did with Steve Austin, he quite happily broke kayfabe/4th wall, not 5 mins after Raw went off the air.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlienND said:


> I think I've missed something here ... what exactly was Triple H's announcement "that would shake the WWE to it's core" ?
> 
> (please forgive me for not reading through 600+ posts)


He announced that WWE wanted another reaction like they got at the Royal Rumble and #CancelWWENetwork re-trending.


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

thaang said:


> I think it was a lame announcement. I thought it would have to do with the poll in the WWE applification. I wouldn't have liked that either. But I thought the fans could vote, because Triple H said: "MOST LIKELY shake the WWE UNIVERSE to its core". It was not the WWE that would be shaken, but the Universe that would.
> 
> Now the announcement has been spoken, are the Universe shaken to your cores?


there was no announcement, reigns interfered and then HHH made that match


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He announced that WWE wanted another reaction like they got at the Royal Rumble and #CancelWWENetwork re-trending.


HHH actually attempted to get #CancelTheNFLNetwork trending. :lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I found it funny that Triple H talked about the controversy of the Rumble match ending and questioned the legitimacy of Reigns' victory. However Rusev was never mentioned in the discussion for someone getting a title shot. I mean, you question Reigns' victory but never include the guy who finished 2nd in the match?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Frieza said:


> I found it funny that Triple H talked about the controversy of the Rumble match ending and questioned the legitimacy of Reigns' victory. However Rusev was never mentioned in the discussion for someone getting a title shot. I mean, you question Reigns' victory but never include the guy who finished 2nd in the match?


It's just lazy backtracking to try and fix the mess they created. Don't try to put any thought into figuring this out. This angle does nothing for anybody other than make everyone involved look like complete and utter shit.

This is one of the messiest and idiotic angles ever imo.


----------

